# Gormenghast



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

This is the IC thread for the *Gormenghast: The City That Is A Dream* ArM campaign. Character sheets, information on the covenant, and other tidbits can be found at the campaign’s webpage. OOC discussion can be made in our OOC thread.

Try to post at least once per two days or so. I will be maintaining the character and covenant sheets and make rolls as needed, but you may make rolls and report them in your post (subject to me rewriting history if your assumptions are wrong, e.g. you use a wrong aura or so on). Feel free to take control of grogs and anticipate common NPC’s reactions, but again I may veto your call on controlling NPCs.
At different adventures the players may play different characters from the covenant. You may at any time construct companions and grogs for the covenant’s general “stables” or yourself (up to one companion of each, please). At a given adventure one player may control one major character (magus or companion). Grogs may generally be controlled by any and all players, unless you “reserve” some to be under your exclusive control.

I will post thoughts in _italics_, speech in red, and OOC text in gray. If I haven’t posted in two days, I am probably sick 

Have fun now!


----------



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

*Prolegomena*

By some inexplicable concurrence of happenstance none of you were required to attend the host of ceremonies that preceded and heralded the vernal equinox. It is with a mixture of trepidation and surprise that you saw the coming and passing of the celebration, or tribulation, of this august occasion without a single ostentatious duty to disturb your reverie.
Upon the next morning you receive a most peculiar letter. It is unusual in that it harbors no dictum or order, indeed no authority or custom is alluded to. Rather, it contains only the request of Andereine of Jerbiton that you attend a meeting he arranges, for he seeks your aid in some matter. Both the matter itself and the nature of your aid remain vague, but he seems very keen to meet you and his appreciation is alluded to. The meeting is to take place at the Coved Promenade, one hour past daybreak on the morrow.

OOC: All magus PCs get the note. This post is intended to basically allow you to talk or do anything you want before the actual game begins. Your characters have a day to do what you want. You can also talk to Andereine about any topic (except the point to the meeting, which he’ll only discuss once everyone is present). I’ll make another post in two days, giving his grand speech.
I intentionally write in a pompous style, as I attempt to convey a certain flavor. If you find my writing cumbersome/troubling/whatever, do say so and I will try to amend my ways.

The coved promenade is a marble balcony hedged by a small fence and protected from the weather by a half-dome the closes on it from above. The promenade is situated high upon the main complex, overlooking the western part of the village and surroundings.
Andereine of Jerbiton is a relatively young senior member of the covenant, or at least seems to be younger and less afflicted then most. He is adamant in pursuing plans to invigorate Gormenghast, but his plans and suggestions often fail for lack of support. You suspect that he is the driving force behind the recent acceptance of young magi (the PCs) to bolster the covenant.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 10, 2004)

oocOk, ooc speech in gray, can I usefor my speech? 

_A ceremony without our participation.  Thankfully!  All we have done since we came to this morass of architecture is participate in the endless ceremonies.  Still at least the laboratories seem to be in good condition_

Getting up in the morning, Diamon quickly cast Preternatural growth on himself, going from tiny to merely small.  Feeling more presentable, he looks at the letter from Andereine.

_Wonder what he wants?  Still, if I help him, perhaps he will help me in my quest to build this covenant back into greatness on the back of a tradition of teachiungs in corpus._

Wearing plain black robes he goes out, concentrating to find his way through the halls, looking for the library and its neighboring facilities.


----------



## Yair (Nov 10, 2004)

Diamon: You find the library with little effort. 
(assuming you go to the library?) The place is as it always is - crowded with books, but empty but for a few scribes toiling over their work. In one of the aisles two are arguing over some illustration scheme.
Three librarians are sitting near the doorway, and are alarmed by your entrance. They quickly tidy themelves into a line, and one steps forward, draws forth a scroll and starts reading. On this day aries 2 anno arietis 1279 I, Prasqulelluan, senior libraian as bornified by the head librarian etc. etc. etc., greet you in accordane to Custom. I hereby..." 
Fortunately, the ceremony is fairly quick, though it demands your wizar'ds sigil [the physical one], and some formal declerations. When it's done Prasqulelluan looks down at you from his 1.70 m height. What is it, exactly, that you are looking for, eh... Daemon?


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 10, 2004)

Diamon looks up at Prasqulelluan.  

I am looking for your books on corpus magic- the theory, applications, spells and derivations.

He steps back and tyakes another look at Prasqulelluan
One further issue, the name is Diamon, NOT Daemon. Please use my correct name or I will be forced to call you Pras.

He smiles

I would far rather work with you than challenge you


----------



## Yair (Nov 10, 2004)

Prasqulelluan is clearly ashamed of getting your name wrong, but is slightly taken aback by your threat. Diamon, yes, of course. Ehm. Well, corpus now... His eyes close as he momentarily slips into what appears to be deep meditation. He holds his head as if it hurts, and shakes it irritably. There are hundreds of major tomes containing the word "corpus", this is giving me a headache. Hmm. Perhaps you would be interested in this one? It seems rather popular.
With this he guides his peers to a large tome, looking much like any other. The tome is carefully and slowly removed from its recess and ceremonially placed upon a reading stand. The other two men flip the pages under Prasqulelluan's guidance until he reaches the proper chapter. The title reads *The Adamite Form* in gold leaf, and an elaborate - though, you notice, inaccurate - drawing below demonstrates the humours and major organs. Even a short perusal of the text reveals it to be nothing but an elementary essay in Medicine, intended for a novice.
All of this took about half an hour.
OOC: We can do this all night... if you tell me the kind of books you are looking for, Pas could lead you more effectively. He has absolutely no understanding of what he reads, but a photographic memory is a requirement for the job. Either way, actually finding what you're looking for will take several hours at the very least, unless you're really lucky. Catalogs or indexes of any sort, including a total survey of the library, are against Custom.
Honestly, setting the covenant's library in stone is not good for anyone. If you want a certain spell, or a high-level summa, or something it is best to simply check for its existence. That way if it doesn't exist, other things can still exist.
Oh, and the covenant now has a level 1 Summa on medicine.


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

Chronius reads the letter and makes it dissapear in a puff or rotten ashes. _I wonder what half-brained idea does he have concocted_ thinks. _Anyway, it´s matter of following the crowd. Polishing some details, I´ll be able to craft that eighth magnitude spell I´ve been thinking on..."_

While distracted with that thoughts, he thows the hood over his head and leaves the laboratory, closing it carefully. He too heads for the library...


----------



## Yair (Nov 10, 2004)

Chronius: You arrive at the library soon enough. Upon entering, you find it is the usual mess: books everywhere, and a few scribes scattered around. What you don't find is a crew of librarians at your beck and call.
A couple of scribes are arguing over some color scheme in one of the isles, and you think you hear some more talking from one of the isles beyond it. You also spotted one more scribe toiling over some illustration. None seem to acknowledge your coming.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 10, 2004)

Diamon looks at Prasqulelluan and smiles.

"I thank you for your efforts my friend.  But I was hoping for something a bit more advanced.  Lets see, have you any books written by magi on the magics of corpus?  I am paricularly interested in texts written to enlighten other magi, teaching them the higher magics of corpus."

ooc:  Is that clear enough for a summae or would magi actually refer to them as summae?


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 10, 2004)

DOUBLE POST!!!


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

"You" says Chronius to one of the arguing scribes. "Where are all the librarians?" _I´d like to peruse the books now that they´re not here, but I need a couple good books on Corpus_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2004)

*Sofia of Merinitia*

Sofia is thankful both for the end of winter, and for the respite in her ceremonial responsibilities.  _Still, I never seem to mind my duties when they celebrate the arrival of Spring.  Rebirth should be celebrated - especially around here, _she thinks.

She rises, dresses, and emerges out into the cold, early spring air, already greedy not for spring, but summer.  She coughs lightly (it seems like she always has a cold), gathers her robes around her more closely, and makes her way towards the Rose Room library, greeting both those she recognizes and those she doesn't along the way.  She steps in, hoping it will be warmer inside than it was the last time she was there doing research.


----------



## Yair (Nov 11, 2004)

Diamon: Prasqulelluan scratches his head, and seeps into meditation again. Yes, well, I don't know much about magic, but I recently supervised the illustration of a large tome written by a magus. Perhaps this will interest you? He leads you to another isle.

Chronius: the scribes look at you in alarm, clearly startled by your rude introsion. Hmm... eh... he mumbles, and then his face lights up in gratitude as he notices the precession of librarians passing your isle (along with Diamon). There! he points, there they are!

Sofia: The Rose Room is so called due to the rose-patterns adorning its wooden shelves and furniture. Although it contains a few large tomes, the bulk of the collection is made up of numerous smaller (i.e. normal-sized) books stores within closets, on shelves, and even in some secret compartments. Currently, the sole occupant is one librarian, who is reading a book intently. From past experience, you know it is bad form to interrupt him.
(I assume you wait) After a fairly long wait the librarian finally raises his gaze from the book and fixes it on you. Sofia, isn't it? What would you be looking for this time?

OOC: I understand Sofia have been in the Rose Room in the past, and so knows the customs and the staff. It's a much smaller and less formal affair than the main library, though not without its own peculiarities.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 11, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Diamon: Prasqulelluan scratches his head, and seeps into meditation again. Yes, well, I don't know much about magic, but I recently supervised the illustration of a large tome written by a magus. Perhaps this will interest you? He leads you to another isle.




Let us look at this book.  Do you know if it is a summae of magic or merely an illustrated treatise on the aspects of body?


----------



## Yair (Nov 11, 2004)

Diamon: Eh, well, it's a big work, starts with a nice introduction - a *very* nice picture of the male and female bodies, too, we put them in a forest, with little ferrets... oh right, is it a summa. Well, it's rather long. And it has words like "vis" and "initiation" in it, which I think have something to do with magic, no?
Presumably, the magi talk about summae, tractatus, and so on - I figure that's why the terms are in Latin. Sadly, Pas doesn't quite know what to make of what he reads, and doesn't really hold it together as a whole book - just seperate parts.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 11, 2004)

_I worry what his idea of *nice* pictures is.  Still, it mentions vis and I doubt a magus would have written a book with no point just to make the shelves fuller!_

Well my friend, let us see this book.  Yes, the words you mention have something to do with magic.  I am sure the pictures you and your illustrators placed are marvelous!  One of these days I will be sure to ask you to oversea the illumination of any books I write.


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2004)

> Chronius: the scribes look at you in alarm, clearly startled by your rude introsion. Hmm... eh... he mumbles, and then his face lights up in gratitude as he notices the precession of librarians passing your isle (along with Diamon). There! he points, there they are!




"Ah, good." says Chronius as he advances there. "So, you´re also here?" says looking at the huge dwarf. "Looking for good Corpus works, too? Well, maybe we could find something for us too. Let´s see..."

Chronius tries to remember some Hermetic mages, famous for their knowledge in Corpus (rolling Order of Hermes Lore, 4(intelligence)+2(ability)+3(roll)=9, and asks for their works.

"Did you get recently any letter?" asks Diamon.


----------



## Yair (Nov 11, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Ah, good." says Chronius as he advances there. "So, you´re also here?" says looking at the huge dwarf. "Looking for good Corpus works, too? Well, maybe we could find something for us too. Let´s see..."
> 
> Chronius tries to remember some Hermetic mages, famous for their knowledge in Corpus (rolling Order of Hermes Lore, 4(intelligence)+2(ability)+3(roll)=9, and asks for their works.
> 
> "Did you get recently any letter?" asks Diamon.



Prasqulelluan and his assistents stop abruptly. He stares at you at amazement, shocked by your sudden appearance. What... what are you doing here? No one is supposed to enter without the _Greeting and Recognition_ ceremony! His voice rises to a high pitch as he waves his finger in anger. You can't just stroll around here without a librarian you know!

OOC: Over the years, the librarians of Gormenghast were able to use their monopoly over the runnings of the important resource to gain liberties not dreamed of by other members of the covenfolk. Prasqulelluan, seventh generation librarian, can be relied on to defend them. 

There are of course several renowned msaters of Corpus. The one that springs to your mind is Tortus Acerbus scholae Verditii, as you have once read a treatise by him regarding the decomposition of the body. He is quite renowned for his mastery of the Art, but even more so for his lack of respect for the Church.
BTW, feel free to make one up, if you want to - I'll go along with what you make up, and two (or more!) minds are better than one.


----------



## Someone (Nov 11, 2004)

> You can't just stroll around here without a librarian you know!




"Unfortunately, I also couldn´t _with_ a librarian, since there were none of you available. I had to ask one of the scribes." retorts Chronius, and sighs -something that sounds disgusting coming from something with almost the looks of a corpse-. "So can we do the ceremony?"

[OOC: Well, it´s clear that for the firsts seasons we´ll be studying, and that right now we´ll be doing very little. I´d prefer if we start the real thing, if you and the other players don´t mind.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Currently, the sole occupant is one librarian, who is reading a book intently. From past experience, you know it is bad form to interrupt him.
> (I assume you wait) After a fairly long wait the librarian finally raises his gaze from the book and fixes it on you. Sofia, isn't it? What would you be looking for this time?



Sofia smiles at the man, "Still hoping to bolster my defenses, sir.  I plan to start a fairly rigorous examination of the nature of faerie magic, but I think it would only prudent to learn to protect myself from it better before delving too deeply.   So, I am looking to see what the Rose Room has to offer in the way of warding spells, specifiacally, wards against malicious fey, or faeries of the water.  Would you be able to help me locate something appropriate?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 12, 2004)

A little pressed for time today, so OOC.

Chronius & Diamon: the librarians conduct yet another ceremony, greeting Chronius to the library. They then take you to another book, which turns out to not to be to your liking. 
By the end of the day you would be able to locate a Level 8 summa on Corpus. It also becomes clear the library doesn't have a higher-level summa on the subject, probably. You did run into several tractatus, however. You arrive at the following findings:
A Level 8 Quality 9 summa on Corpus.
Two Quality 4 tractatus on Corpus based on The Chirurgeon's Healing Touch, one Quality 3 based on Disguise of the New Visage, one Quality 5 of Bane of the Decrepit Body.

Sofia: The librarian smiles back, and in a short time manages to loacte a few spells of interest. They are all written by a magus with an apparant phobia to water. Amongst various other spells the grimoire includes several versions of Ward Agaisnt Faeries of the Waters. The grimoire contains the following spells:
Ward Against Faeries of the Waters ReAq 15
Ward Against Faeries of the Waters ReAq 30
Ward Against Faeries of the Waters ReAq 40, T: Boundary Ritual (effectively level 30)
Cloak of Duck's Feathers ReAq 5
Break the Oncoming Wave ReAq 10
Parting the Waves ReAq 30
The Cloudless Sky Returned PeAq 35

Tonight or tommorow I'll write up the grand speech, you'l choose who wants to go out to this adventure, and we'll really begin.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 12, 2004)

Diamon gives a dissapointed look at the books in front of him.

Its a pity, but unfortunately none of these is really useful to me.  Perhaps you have something about Muto magic- either summae or tractus?


----------



## Someone (Nov 12, 2004)

Chronius´ reaction is the opposite. "Congratulate me" says, his creepy eyes flashing. "And our fellow librarians. This is exactly what I was looking for, and shall start to diligently study them..."

"...as soon we´re done with the formalities, of course"


----------



## Yair (Nov 13, 2004)

*The Grand Speech*

Andereine clears his throat, and stands up. 
I called you all here because I have made a mistake.
It has been more than two years since I heard from my parens, Ambrosius. For some time I thought little of it, but as the seasons passed by I grew worried. I have made some inquiries. For years now he has been spending much time in the city of Rostov. Yet his contact there informed me he has not seen him for more than a year and a half. 
As you all know, there was a council meeting at the Equinox, and I attended it. I asked the council to lend me aid in investigating the matter, asking its permission to assemble a searching party. That was a mistake.
The members made it clear that the privacy of covenant members was sacrosanct. An intervention without clear evidence that Ambrosius wanted it is apparently against Custom. His faces strains at this, a pale mask for his contempt. Worse, Skylos passed a resolution forbidding me from visiting the city myself. Which is why I turned to you for help.

Ambrosius is not just my parens. He is a member of the Council, the Rex Peregrinus, in charge of foreign affairs. Without him, such things are neglected. Already alliances are breaking, valuable contacts are being lost. Gormenghast is being forgotten. And it cares not. All is Gormenghast, and Gormenghast is all. 
Our covenant has lost the will, the curiosity, the daring of youth. I trust that you have not. For you are the youngest of this covenant, and our last hope.

Sodales, will you let Gormenghast be forgotten?

Ambrosius studies your faces, awaiting your response.
It is clear Andereine has some concise plan, but is waiting to see your response before fully committing. An EF 6 *Gormenghast Organization Lore* check will also reveal that taking grogs or covenfolk outside the covenant is not within your authority. An EF 3 *(Novgorod Tribunal) Area Lore* will reveal Rostov lies somewhere in the Grand Principality of Suzdalia to the south, an EF 6 result will reveal it is about 300 miles away, a long travel whether by river or foot.


----------



## Yair (Nov 13, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Diamon gives a dissapointed look at the books in front of him.
> 
> Its a pity, but unfortunately none of these is really useful to me.  Perhaps you have something about Muto magic- either summae or tractus?



It has taken you a day to check things out so far. Answering that question will take a few more days still, and I assume that in the morning you will be attending the meeting with Andereine. The librarians work hard, but not into the night.


----------



## Yair (Nov 13, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Chronius´ reaction is the opposite. "Congratulate me" says, his creepy eyes flashing. "And our fellow librarians. This is exactly what I was looking for, and shall start to diligently study them..."
> 
> "...as soon we´re done with the formalities, of course"



In relatively short time you find yourself escorted to your sanctum by two librarians carrying the weighty tome you chose.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2004)

(Yesterday)

Sofia thanks the librarian for finding the grimoire.  "Just the sort of book I was hoping to find today:  quite useful.  Now, I shall let you return to your book, and troubke you from it no further this afternoon.  I shall return this to you here as soon as I am done with it. Good day to you," she says lightly, and withdraws back to her sanctum.

*********

(This morning)

Sofia listens with anticipation as Andereine speaks.  _A chance to do something of greater import to the covenent than mere ceremony_, she thinks.  It takes her a moment to place Rostov in her mind, and when she does, she has a moment of dismay as she realizes the best way for a group to travel there, like most distant places, would probably be by river boat.  _Unless I can take them all through Arcadia to get there_, she thinks, half in jest. But she follows it with a mental promise: _Someday I'll be able to say that and mean it_.   

Instead, when Andereine finishes, Sofia meets his gaze firmly and says, "Gormenghast will not be forgotten, and nor shall I forget the debt I owe the covenent for all I have learned here:  All I can do to aid it, I shall."

ooc:  OrgLore(Gormenghast)=5 (1+Int).  AreaLore(Novgorod Tribunal)=12 (8+Int)


----------



## Someone (Nov 13, 2004)

Chronius thinks for a long time. "You´re asking a big favor -seeing how it´s forbidden to carry on the slightest investigation on the matter..." says finally. "Our actions would have to be, hm, clandestine, at best. You have a good point, and make no mistake, I want to help the covenant as much as I can. Only that we would, er, risk a lot."


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Andereine smiles as he hears sofia, but his smile thins as he listens to Chronius. Of course, not all of us need risk ourselves - I would not hold it against any of you should you choose to decline to participate in this particular endouver. 
One must be careful in matters of Custom. Although I cannot assemble a mission to seek out Ambrosius, should one of you decide to seek out a vis source in Rostov I have the power, as a full member of the Senate, to authorize the allotment of men and supplies for this purpose. I happen to know from our contact there, a Jew by the name of Annan, that the prospects are good. Such a quest would be entirely in accordance with Custom.

OOC: Victor? Diamon? Where art thou?
I hope to ascertain in this meeting who goes, and to anwer any questions you may have. So feel free to ask. Any number of magi can participate (well, at least one is needed), so don't feel compelled to accept his offer. You can certainly refuse, and play a companion or other accompanying character.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 15, 2004)

ooc:  I will rarely post on weekends- I tend to spend weekends with the kids. Rotten of me, I know.

Diamon listens to the request, looking at the Jerbiton mage sceptically as they are tequested to do exactly as he has been forbidden to.

"You ask for us to go against CUSTOM.  Surely you realise the difficulty this could create for us in working here in the future?  Additionally, while I would like to work well with you, I find little in this request to divert me from my studies or the fact that this library seems woefully understocked in my area of speciality.  If it is an issue of another magus' privacy, I find myself reluctant to go against the custom of both Gormenghast and the Order.  For all we know we could end up walking into his laboratory inadvertently and placing ourselves into his power!

Currently, in this matter of going against Custom, decree and common sense, I do not see why  should risk myself and my valuable time on such a quest.


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Diamon listens to the request, looking at the Jerbiton mage sceptically as they are tequested to do exactly as he has been forbidden to.
> 
> "You ask for us to go against CUSTOM.  Surely you realise the difficulty this could create for us in working here in the future?  Additionally, while I would like to work well with you, I find little in this request to divert me from my studies or the fact that this library seems woefully understocked in my area of speciality.  If it is an issue of another magus' privacy, I find myself reluctant to go against the custom of both Gormenghast and the Order.  For all we know we could end up walking into his laboratory inadvertently and placing ourselves into his power!
> 
> Currently, in this matter of going against Custom, decree and common sense, I do not see why  should risk myself and my valuable time on such a quest.



Andereine shifts uncomfortably at your answer. I am sorry you feel that way. It was certainly not my intention to divert you from your important studies as I am sure that you will greatly expand Hermetic knowledge. All by yourself.
Ambrosius is my dear parens. Would you have me abandon him to his fate, simply out of respect for precedents? What I suggest is within what we may do under Custom, and under law. I am not suggesting we break into his sanctum!
But yes,  he shrugs, it may not be popular with some people and it will of course distract you from your studies. 
We, no - Gormenghast stands at a crossroads. If we do not seize this moment to reforge it in our own image, to invigorate this ancient edifice with the spirit of youth, then it will become nothing but a mengerie of reclusive wizards, trapped in their stone towers, bereft of all ties to the Hermetic or outside world. But perhaps, this future suits you.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 15, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Andereine shifts uncomfortably at your answer. I am sorry you feel that way. It was certainly not my intention to divert you from your important studies as I am sure that you will greatly expand Hermetic knowledge. All by yourself.
> Ambrosius is my dear parens. Would you have me abandon him to his fate, simply out of respect for precedents? What I suggest is within what we may do under Custom, and under law. I am not suggesting we break into his sanctum!





But what you ask is beyond mere precedence.  It goes into the realm of the laws of the Order.  One does not search out another magus' residence or study area willy nilly.  Wizards wars have been called for less!



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> But yes,






			
				Yair said:
			
		

> he shrugs, it may not be popular with some people and it will of course distract you from your studies.
> We, no - Gormenghast stands at a crossroads. If we do not seize this moment to reforge it in our own image, to invigorate this ancient edifice with the spirit of youth, then it will become nothing but a mengerie of reclusive wizards, trapped in their stone towers, bereft of all ties to the Hermetic or outside world. But perhaps, this future suits you.




Hmmpp.  It is fully my intention to reinvigorate this edifice.  I would see it returned to far reaching glory, a monument to hermetic study, renowned within the Order.  I just question how disobeying the edicts of its ruling council, the laws of the order, and hermetic custom will assist in this endeavor.  We need to forge a positive reputation within the order, not one of a covenant at war within itself and at odds with hermetic custom and law!  

House Jerbiton is renowned for its strong links to myundanes and to one another, perhaps more so than with any other order.  I just question how this activity will help the covenant grow within the order and not just be aquest to satisfy your personal whim!  If I could see HOW this would help to rejuvinate the covenant I would agree, but right now I can only see to it leading to internal and external problems - in direct opposition to your aims of increasing the profile of Gormenghast!

Perhaps it would be better to leave him to return when he would or sends for aid.  In the meantime nominating another, such as yourself into his position as Rex Peregrinus to see to those important tasks?

OOC:  I'm not trying to be difficult but I find it hard to find an IC reason to side with him- there is no gain personally or covenant wise.


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm not trying to be difficult but I find it hard to find an IC reason to side with him- there is no gain personally or covenant wise.




Heh heh, you noticed that?  That's fine, Andereine has his own agenda, and his own style, and if you don't wish to side with him - don't.

Andereine forrows his brow. My friend, I am confused. No benefit to the covenant? Have I not explained it all? Without Ambrosius, our covenant is failing, losing touch with the outside world. There will be no replacement - all members are appointed for life, or final twilight*. Do you know that at this time, provisions must be made as to the choice of candidates for Tribunal? Yet none are forthecoming. Gormenghast will not even attend the next Tribunal!

If you fail to see the benefit to our covenant, than we are at an impasse. I am sorry for your time, by all means return to your studies.

As for the legalities of the matter,  he turns to the rest of you, I assure you traveling to Rostov and seeking out Ambrosius is not against the Code or the Order, nor the council's ruling. Of course, should you see his sanctum sigil - don't break it. 
Don't kill the bishop too, while you're at it he adds sardonically.

*If any of you makes an EF 12 (Gormenghast) Organization Lore check, let me know.
Regarding the law of the matter - see the OOC thread.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 15, 2004)

OOC:  He's a mage.  Of course he's got his own agenda!  The point is to try and gain advantage by doing favours or through direct barter  

Diamon looks at the Jerbiton mage.

With the mage missing, surely there must be some way to have him declared either dead or dissapeared?  If not the covenant, in theory, could remain without a position filled for eternity if a member should die!  

And if we should have no representative at Tribunal, that indeed would be for the worse!

But I still find myself at odds with whether you reveal information for the betterment of the task, yourself or the covenant.  I also find myself asking why you would ask us, newly arrived at the covenant, to take sides in a council dispute, putting us at risk when we come forward to request materials for our our own usage.


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Andereine smiles wrily. All is Gormenghast, and Gormenghast is all. Do not presume the position will so quickly be filled.

I sought your help for you, like me, still seek to invigorate this covenant. I have hoped to form an alliance, towards this common goal that we can _only_ achieve together.
I have heared you speak of making this covenant a monument of Hermetic study, renowned throughout the Order. I assure you I will aid you in this, whether or not you choose to aid me now. But let me assure you of this, too - that you will not find many supporters in the Senate  for this plan, and many enemies. Gormenghast is huge, yet hardly known amongst our brethern. Do not err to think it is not by design.

I invited you here so we can work together, Diamon, and I have from the start made clear that what I propose entails a cost. If you would not pay this small cost for the benefit of us all - that is your decision to make. I, for one, will support what plans you make to invigorate Gormenghast, if only I can.

We all swore to work together as one so that we could grow hale and strong. Of all of the Oath, this part is the most forgotten, yet it is the most important.


----------



## Someone (Nov 15, 2004)

Chronius has been looking downwards for all the bartering, but finally he speaks again: "I´ve already decided: I´ll go in the Vis search. If I happen to find there signs of magic, I´ll investigate, as the Code requests -we can´t allow uncontrolled users of the vis in Hermetic territory, and I don´t have _sure_ news of the presence of any wizard there." 

Chronius looks directly to Andereine´s eyes.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 15, 2004)

Very well, we will work together to our common goal.  But by the name of Bonisagus, I swear that if you should be playing me false, sending me into something that is to the detriment of the order, covenant or our soldales, I will do my best to bring you down in the council of this covenany and in the tribunal.  On the other hand, if you are speaking the truth you will find no ally more solid and committed to this cause than I!

Diamon looks at Andereine and smiles

So, perhaps you need to tell us what you know of your missing Parens, if there is anything else that may be of help in locating him


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Chronius has been looking downwards for all the bartering, but finally he speaks again: "I´ve already decided: I´ll go in the Vis search. If I happen to find there signs of magic, I´ll investigate, as the Code requests -we can´t allow uncontrolled users of the vis in Hermetic territory, and I don´t have _sure_ news of the presence of any wizard there."
> 
> Chronius looks directly to Andereine´s eyes.



Good says Andereine, and grows somber. I truly know not if he is even in the city. But this was his last known whereabouts. He carried a considerable amount of money there, for some exhange. I expected him to remain there for a season or two. Not eight.


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Very well, we will work together to our common goal.  But by the name of Bonisagus, I swear that if you should be playing me false, sending me into something that is to the detriment of the order, covenant or our soldales, I will do my best to bring you down in the council of this covenany and in the tribunal.  On the other hand, if you are speaking the truth you will find no ally more solid and committed to this cause than I!
> 
> Diamon looks at Andereine and smiles
> 
> So, perhaps you need to tell us what you know of your missing Parens, if there is anything else that may be of help in locating him



Andereine eyes you wearily. With such allies, who needs enemies? 
Truly, Diamon, do not feel constrained into this quest. I am quite confident in Sofia's and Chronius's capabilities. If you wish to avoid personal damage or have any reservations as to this endeavor, walk away. Indeed... as you said, there would be a price, and it may be wise to send only some of us on this journey, so that not all will be made to share it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 15, 2004)

I've been in the Army for the past week they called me to train a little bit, but I'm back in one piece

_Being quite most of the time, Victor stood in the corner and listned to the others, after a couple of min._ I'll do it  _He nodded his head towerd Andereine, The thoughts about visiting the city in the first time of his life, rushed the adrenaline in his blood, but thinking of his sick mother made him sad ... Oh well, Anna will take care of her._ 

As for The Day before - Victor searched Tomes about animal magic to continue his researches.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 16, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Andereine eyes you wearily. With such allies, who needs enemies?
> Truly, Diamon, do not feel constrained into this quest. I am quite confident in Sofia's and Chronius's capabilities. If you wish to avoid personal damage or have any reservations as to this endeavor, walk away. Indeed... as you said, there would be a price, and it may be wise to send only some of us on this journey, so that not all will be made to share it.




Diamon looks at Andereine.

Very well.  I hope this task of yours does not lead our fellow magi into unnecessary danger to satisfy your personal whim.  I will gladly work with you in the future on things which are less, shall we say, problematic?

Diamon looks at the magi in the room.

I wish you well, sodales, in this task.  Try not to get yourselves or the covenant into trouble.  If I can assist you before you leave, please let me know.

He gives the magi in the room a brief bow before leaving, planning on geting some supper and then resting till he can try the library again the following day.


----------



## Yair (Nov 16, 2004)

Andereine watches Diamon depart, and turns to the rest of you.
I thank you for you support, sodales. Let us now finalize the details of this journey.
It is within my power to provide you with permission to take companions and grogs along with you. I am afraid the travel to Rostov will be a long and hard one. I advise you to use the still-frozen rivers, for although the path will be longer and the time similar, traveling inland will be more difficult. 
Of course, we should arrange for a formal acceptance of Chronius's suggestion to seek out vis in the next few days.
Is there anything else you wish to ask of me?

If there is nothing or little else, we will begin the adventure itself shortly. Choose grogs as you wish, the covenatn can allot you with quite a few.
By my calculations reaching Rostov will take about 30 days (300 miles through still snow-overed land with no decent roads, or 600 miles over frozen rivers), so the Season will be wasted just getting to there and back.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2004)

Yair, If you can prepare me some Grogs that i can take, I'll be thankful, Warrior, ranger and his kinds ... and post it

_Victor steps forward, adjusting his brown robe on the way._
Are we traveling by foot, Or by cart ? what about supplies, food, several coins and mundane items ?
Without waiting to response he whispers to Sofia, This is my first
Time in the city, I'm so anxious


----------



## Someone (Nov 16, 2004)

Coming from a place with a far more generous ration of sun, Chronius thinks too late that it would have been better to avoid the travel through a snow covered land. Cursing through his teeth, he prepares for the travel.

[As for the equipment, Chronius is no expert in the matter. Others should have a greater insight on the number of people needed to travel safely through the forests, but the party souldn´t be too large or we´ll have a more difficult time in the city itself.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 16, 2004)

Sofia answers Victor, but her look is a bit distant.  "It  will be my first time in Rostov as well - and my first time in any city in a long time.  I visited Novgorod once with my family when I was very young, though...."  She trails off, seeming to consider something.  "This will be a long trip, and the equinox is already passed - the rivers will surely thaw by our journey's end, or at the least, during our return.  As we cannot travel with both carts and boats in tow, we should go overland, and do so as well prepared as possible.  Small carts or wagons to carry provisions and necessities, and a small, but capable, group of protectors and woodsmen."


----------



## Yair (Nov 16, 2004)

Andereine nods at Sofia. Traveling by river would be easier going _to_ Rostov, assuming thaw doesn't hit early, but I did not consider the logistacal problems of the return trip. You're right.
And as for mundane supplies, Victor, the covenant shall grant you some coin, and some provisions, appropriate for the journey.

Roy: I'll whip up a few grogs and post them in the OOC thread.


----------



## Yair (Nov 17, 2004)

It has been a long and difficult trek, but devoid of any grand adventure. Just a steady, grinding climb up snow-filled paths that slowly gave way to muddy roads. By the time you arrive at Rostov spring is in full bloom, but you are weary. As you near the city buildings grow around you, young buildings sorounding the old city's walls. Dogs bark at your party's passing (agitated, no doubt, by Chronius's presence), and the locals eye your armed party warily, making sure to stay on the other side of the street. The city is not large, indeed perhaps it is better described as a town. After such a long journey, it is somewhat of a disappointment.
Should you seek it out, you can easily locate a traveler's inn by the main road to Vladimir, the capital of Suzalia. Andereine has also given you a letter that should assure you lodgings at Annan's residence, if you prefer to see him instead.

Of course, you can do anything you want. I presume that after such a long journey you would most urgently need to rest. You can also rest at St. Ursa's priory that preceeds the city, I assumed you wouldn't. Each of you has 3 fatigue levels depeleted by the long travel, that only a good day's rest can alleviate.
And BTW - just who ARE the characters?! (Chronius, Sofia, Victor, and... ?)
If you wish to ask any questions/arrange matters prior to arriving, we can do so conccurently.


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2004)

(For my part, is Chronius who´s going.)

Chronius ses the looks in the other mages´ faces, and smiles, stretching his lips even more, under the hood. "So, what did you expected?" says. "Ah. I need a good fire, and rest all the night, and in one of these infernal inns I doubt we´ll get one thing or the other. Let´s see the jew."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

"Very well, assuming he has the resources to house us all,"  Sofia says heavily, "Otherwise, the inn."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2004)

_Victor inspected the streets and the people of the town like a boy who bought a new toy, everything was new to him, but he kept his pace and walked with the others._ 
I'm with Chronius, a warm bath, a long rest, a delicious rabbit stew with fine ale is my first choice, wherever you want.


----------



## Yair (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC: I understand that you go to the Jew, as that was the only solid opinion offered.

With but a few inquiries, you are able to reach Annan’s residence easily. He seems to be well-known. While the Jewish quarter is not walled off the Christians around it, Annan’s house turns out to be large walled compound at the outskirts of the quarter, complete with armed guards. Jewish children leer out of a nearby window as you approach the residence. The streets are a maze of short crowded alleys and low-walled courtyards, of shoddy design and obviously poor inhabitants. In contrast, Annan’s walls are well-kept, impressive tall walls, and his guards’ equipment looks expensive and well-kept.
The guards are clearly surprised to see such a large, armed, party. The household is informed of your arrival, and in short order a person steps out to greet you.
Greeting, travelers. I am Yacov, son of Annan. What brings such an esteemed party to our gates?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 19, 2004)

"Greetings, Yacov; thank you for coming out to meet us.   We have come today from an associate of your father's, to seek his counsel and his hospitality.  I am Sofia Maratkova." She looks to the other magi, allowing them to introduce themselves if they so choose. Sofia uses that time to study Yakov's reactions, hie bearing, etc., then produces the letter from Andereine.  "Would you please convey to your father our greetings, as well as this letter of introduction?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 21, 2004)

Yacov is somewhat startled to hear you speak for your party, but quickly recovers. He takes the presented letter, though somewhat timidly. I will convey this messege to my father. Please wait a little longer; I will return shortly.
He doesn't, actually. After several minutes the door opens from within into a small courtyard before the main building. Yacov is standing there besides a women, and in front of them stands a third man who you can only assume is Annan.
Shalom aleichem, honored guests he says. He opens his hands, and intones something in a strange tongue - perhaps Aramaic, perhaps Hebrew. Hanotea ozen halo ishma, im yotzer ain halo yabit. He pauses for a moment, and smiles. Come in peace onto my house, as my guests. He looks over you, and seems to pause when he looks at the three magi. It has been a long time since I have heard from Daniel, and I was happy to learn of your arrival. I am sure we will have much to talk about, to the benefit of us all. But I know you could use a good meal, let us retire first and converse later. 
He mumbles something to Yacov and the woman, who step forward to talk to the other characters as he addresses the magi directly - in a halting but functional Latin no less. It is an honor to meet so many peers of Ambrosius - I hope we can reach a similar understanding. Please, follow me to the main hall while my companions see to your grogs.

Annan leads the three magi to tha main hall, where a group of people are already seated before a large table. He points Sofia to a chair near the head of the table (which is clearly reserved for him). Yacov soon joins the table, and Eo (a young somber fellow dressed in dark cloths) and Ibrahim (somewhat older than Yacov and Eo, and seemingly rather friendly) are also present. Annan retires shortly, to bless the other's meals, before returning to the main table, blessing the food, and the eating commences.
Eo spends the meal carefuly dissecting a capon one-handed using only a knife, cleanly seperating the flesh and bones into seperate piles before eating. Yacov and Ibrahim are less preoccupied with their food.

Meanwhile Yacov and the woman show the males to a sidehall to eat with the menfolk and the women [if there are any?!] to the kitchen. There are about 20 of each gender amongst the household's residence. 
The men are not armed, and clearly none are soldiers. They seem intimidated by the armed men.
The women are chatty, but they don't chat in Slavic. There is little enough work betweent them that most times they sit, eat, and talk, with a few constantly working in the kitchen and many serving or clearing the occasional platter. Only a few are left with no toil, and these are clearly respected by the others.

Victor: Annan clearly identifies the three magi as "special" - Gentle Gift and all - and you suspect the (Hebrew?) intonation was some sort of meditation. There is also a sense of greed about him; you are pretty sure the meat-laden meal is a rather rare occasion in this household. Oh, and Eo is definitely not quite sane. [Folk Ken 4+1 townfolk+1 Per+5 roll=11]


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

After finishing with the meal, and in their way to the main hall, Chronius turns to Annan. "We hope to return to Gormanghast soon -many of us are anxious to return to work there. To make things short, we´ll surely save a lot of time if we find Ambrosius soon. You mentioned you had an ´understanding´ with him."


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> After finishing with the meal, and in their way to the main hall, Chronius turns to Annan. "We hope to return to Gormanghast soon -many of us are anxious to return to work there. To make things short, we´ll surely save a lot of time if we find Ambrosius soon. You mentioned you had an ´understanding´ with him."



"Yes, indeed. I was deeply saddened to see he hasn't come to continue our transactions in the past two years. I do hope your coming is a sign that Gormenghast, at least, will pick up his slack, hmm?"

OOC: The meal is in the main hall; do you speak during it or wait till it's over?


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

(I´d wait until we´re in the main hall, as Annan said. If something happens before, then ignore this post and the other one)

"Mmmmmaybe." doubts Chronius. "Those ´transactions´ may have to do with our mission here. You know what? We´re truly exhausted by the trave, and we´d like al comfortable place to rest while you tell us all the details about Ambrosius."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2004)

_Victor is quite during the dinner, He puts an Eye on Eo during the eve, but he is too tierd and wants to sleep_


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (I´d wait until we´re in the main hall, as Annan said. If something happens before, then ignore this post and the other one)



Aside from the talk, which I gather is after the meal (the meal IS in the main hall), the only thing out of the ordinary that happened during the meal was that a white dove flew in threw the window and onto the table. It then proceeded to walk up and down, occasionally pecking at a dish or shyly peering into a character's face. Annan looked displeased but says nothing until Yacov makes to strike the bird. Annn then interjects in a harsh voice, and Yacov recoils. Ibrahim then nervously coos the bird and places some crumbs into the dish near to him; the dove hops over, eats, and then flies off.


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Mmmmmaybe." doubts Chronius. "Those ´transactions´ may have to do with our mission here. You know what? We´re truly exhausted by the trave, and we´d like al comfortable place to rest while you tell us all the details about Ambrosius."



Annan looks confused. Eh... if you are too tired, perhaps you would like to retire for the night? We can pick this up tomorrow. He looks to Sofia, awaiting her decision.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 22, 2004)

Sofia takes the indicated seat, aware that her presence at the men's table challenges the norms of the household, but too eager for her first acceptable meal in a month to let it bother her overmuch. When everyone is seated, she says "Thank you for welcoming us so graciously, Annan. Your generosity," she continues, indicating the meal, "is beyond expectation." At appropriate times she praises the food and the wine, but is relatively quiet the rest of the meal unless actively engaged in conversation by Annan or one of the others. She is tired. And while she will not be bound by the segregation of men an women in the household, she has no wish to purposefully flout it further by dominating the dinner conversation.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 22, 2004)

After the meal, Sofia finds herself glad to have finished the journey, happy to have eaten, and eager to begin.  Annan asks if they would all like to retire until morning, she responds with a smile: "The journey was long, it is true, but I think that good conversation in front of a good fire is still well within our abilities.  Shall we discover how we can be of help to each other?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2004)

Chronius looks interedted at the bird affair. _Hmmm_ thinks. "What´s up with the dove?"



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Annan looks confused. Eh... if you are too tired, perhaps you would like to retire for the night? We can pick this up tomorrow. He looks to Sofia, awaiting her decision.




"Not needed, it´s out legs what are tired, not our ears or tongues. Don´t be confused about our ignorance of Ambrosious´ activities: for what we know, he has his privacy in high steem, and our mission has little to do with him directly; however, if he lived so long in this city he should know it well and help us greatly."

"Also, we thought he was here. If he has been missing two years, that´s of concern to us."


----------



## Yair (Nov 23, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Chronius looks interedted at the bird affair. _Hmmm_ thinks. "What´s up with the dove?"



Ibrahim answers. "It is Daniel's pet. Always followed him around when he was in town. He was rather fond of it, and made us promise not to hurt her, so..."


----------



## Yair (Nov 23, 2004)

Annan is obviously pleased with Sofia's compliments, and likewise says little during the meal.

Hearing the party's decision to commense talks immediately, Annan orders the women that serve them to clear the table, bids his sons farewell, and invites the magi to join him near the hearth for a more private conversation.

I am afraid that for the last two years Daniel no longer visited us. We had an agreement concerning the sell of certain rare flowers that bloom in a certain location and only at a certain time. These were very expensive blooms, and he paid dearly for them. I trust you have come to restablish this trade?"


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2004)

_Well, this promises to end soon_ thinks Chronius. _The flowers must be Vis, and finding his familiar is at least a partial success_ He looks around to the other mages "For what I´m hearing, yes, we´d be interested too in those flowers


----------



## Yair (Nov 24, 2004)

OOC: The dove has already flown out the window by the time the conversation is held. Let me stress: the conversation is by the fire after the meal, the dove-affair was during the meal. You can of course "flashback" to the meal if you want to.

"Good!" says Annan. There is then only the matter of price. Daniel used to pay one ounce of silver per dram, but the value of silver has really gone down since the discovery of the Krotel mines...
Annan lures you in to a winded discussion of prices and worth of his precious blooms. By the time it's over you've grown even more tired, and it's almost dusk. You do seem to have settled on a price [if you want to].
Annan seems pleased, and aks you whether you want to purchase his whole lot or only some of it, and if you would like to rent the facilities in the marsh as Daniel used to.


----------



## Someone (Nov 24, 2004)

Chronius don´t haggle too much to lower the price; _Bah, if that´s Vis, it´s worth more than money. Greedy jew..._ Chronius end his cynical musings just in time to react: "We´d like to see those facilities first" ends. "Now we´d like to retire to rest"


----------



## Yair (Nov 25, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "We´d like to see those facilities first" ends. "Now we´d like to retire to rest"



"Certainly", says Annan. "Unfortunately, lack of space prevents me from giving you hospitality under my own roof. I hvae, however, taken the liberty of securing lodgings in the Silver Tusk inn, at great expense."  He stands up, and orders his servants around. "I bid you farewell, then, and good night. I advise you to hurry, or you will be forced to pay a heavy toll to enter the Old Town. I will show you the facilities in the morning, and arrange for the trasnfer of blooms."
By the time you leave the compound, it is well after dark. Just as you turn it's corner to head for the nearest gate two furtive figures run by at full speed, and one of them collides with Victor, knocking him into a small maloderous puddle. Without even stopping, they dash down a side street into a dark alley.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2004)

_During the meal, Victor tried to interact with the dove a little bit.
Trying to "Listen" to her desires.
beside it, In the hall, in front of the fire place Victor sits quietly and listens._"
do you know where Daniel is? he said something about where he is going?
Victor looks to Sofia and Chronius, Ï agree, we'll see the facilities tomorrow, now we shall rest.


----------



## Someone (Nov 26, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> By the time you leave the compound, it is well after dark. Just as you turn it's corner to head for the nearest gate two furtive figures run by at full speed, and one of them collides with Victor, knocking him into a small maloderous puddle. Without even stopping, they dash down a side street into a dark alley.




"You´d better look if you´ve missed something" says Chronius.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2004)

_although considering himself to be a poor magi, Victor is starting to search his belongings to see if anything is missing._
How rude, they even didn't stop to say they were sorry, are this is the way the people of the town acts?
_If Victor finds that something is missing, he call his fellow grog warriors to see if they can catch those basterds, and he decides to fly over the roofs as a crow and see if the rouges are to be seen, if not he decides to return
to the party with his grogs and continue._ 
he fly for 2min. , not longer.

"BLAT !! PIDARAS !!!"  _he throw curses to the air_


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> _although considering himself to be a poor magi, Victor is starting to search his belongings to see if anything is missing._
> How rude, they even didn't stop to say they were sorry, are this is the way the people of the town acts?
> _If Victor finds that something is missing, he call his fellow grog warriors to see if they can catch those basterds, and he decides to fly over the roofs as a crow and see if the rouges are to be seen, if not he decides to return
> to the party with his grogs and continue._
> ...



Nothing is missing.


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> do you know where Daniel is? he said something about where he is going?



No, not really. He usually confined himself to the facilities at the back, our residence, and the Cathedral (although he didn't strike as Christian really... strange thing that). I'm confident he isn't at any of these, however, so I'm at a loss.


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> _During the meal, Victor tried to interact with the dove a little bit.
> Trying to "Listen" to her desires._



_
I presume you refer to "Opening the Tomes of the Animal's Mind". You have a +16 casting total, and it is a level 25 spell. Since you are in a Christian city, there is a small Dominion aura that lowers you spellcasting roll, so essentially you can cast it but it will probably cost you fatigue. Your "Quiet Magic" virtue allows you to cast using a soft voice at no penalty, and "Subtle Magic" allows you to cast with no gestures; I assume that's what you do. In other words: you can do it, but it will probably cost you fatigue and require mumbling the incantation softly.
If you are right that the Dove is Ambrosius's familiar, however, then this is in violation of the Code, albeit a minor one (so punishable by fine, not death). Do you want to do it?_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2004)

Victor will not cast spells on the dove
_After Victor finds that nothing is taken, he throw another russion curse into the air and continue to walk with the party._
About what Annan told me :
Fellow, we'll check the facilities and we can even pay a visit to the bloody cathedral in the morning. let us all hope Svarog the king of the gods will keep an eye of us tonight, and he'll raise the sun on this dim place tomorrow.


----------



## Yair (Nov 29, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Fellow, we'll check the facilities and we can even pay a visit to the bloody cathedral in the morning. let us all hope Svarog the king of the gods will keep an eye of us tonight, and he'll raise the sun on this dim place tomorrow.



Annan raises an eyebrow at the mention of Svarog's name, but says nothing.


----------



## Yair (Nov 29, 2004)

As Victor raises himself from the ground spouting russian curses, the rest of you notice a faint glow coming from behind a nearby house. The smell of burning thatch carries in the air.

OOC: Victor failed a DC 9 Awareness check. Everyone else, two grogs included, noticed the fire.


----------



## Someone (Nov 30, 2004)

(OOC: We´re still in the jewish area, aren´t we? If not, then ignore the rest of the post.)

"Those two were arsonist" says Chronius. "What a lovely place. Let´s get quickly out of here, before someone find and blame us for it."

"Oh, ok, a grog or two can stay and yell ´fire´. But _I_´m not going to stay."


----------



## Yair (Nov 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: We´re still in the jewish area, aren´t we?



You're still in the jewish quarter, yes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 30, 2004)

Sofia stares at Chronius for a moment as she asks crisply "Annan, whose property is that?"


----------



## Yair (Dec 1, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sofia stares at Chronius for a moment as she asks crisply "Annan, whose property is that?"



Annan did not escort you out, and you were actually rounding the corner of it's compouns which is some way from the entrance. Looking around, you do see someone looking at you through a half-shut window; assuming you ask him....
The small figure recoils when you address her, but shyly peers over the windowsill. She looks at the direction you pointed to, ans softly says "Pyotr."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 1, 2004)

"_Spesiba_, We will try to help if we can," Sofia says kindly to the shrinking figure. She turns to the two grogs nearest her.  "Boris, Sasha, come with me please.  We should at least see if Pyotr has esacped the blaze."  She takes the two grogs with her around closer to the burning house, to see if anyone is obviously within, or if anything else is amiss besides the fire.  

ooc: will evaluate how to proceed when she sees more.


----------



## Someone (Dec 2, 2004)

"You´re getting yourself and all of us in problems" says Chronius, looking around. "But if you are decided, then it´s better to don´t do things half-hearted. You" says pointing at the grogs "Raise the alarm and laert the neighbour."


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

The remaining grogs look at one another in confusion upon hearing Chronius's order, then shrug and begin to holler "fire! fire!". In short time a few of the neighbours look out their windows, lights light up behind closed doors, and the people of the neighborhood start pouring out of their homes. 

In the meantime Sofia had reached the burning building. It is a simple house that, by its marking, belongs to a carpenter. For now the fire is limited to its thatched roof, but in short time it should expand further - to both the house proper to to adjacant roofs. By now few people have entered the street, and those that did run out to arrange water. You think soon a small mob will fall upon you, however, judging from the sounds of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 3, 2004)

Victor decides to go with Sofia and the Grogs and see if he can help with something.
_Those bustards that knock me on the floor must be responsible for this menace_. He thinks to himself.
Hey folks, judging on my first encounter with those people in the city, I presume they don't like strangers, I hope they will thankful this time.
he rolls his eyes and follow Sofia, and starts peering into the house from the windows, if he sees someone , Victor tries to get his attention.


----------



## Yair (Dec 5, 2004)

The window is partly blocked by wooden "doors" to hedge out the winter, but they are not closed. Through the crack you see the inside of the room, and at first notice nothing outside of a table, chairs, and such trivia. On a second look, however, you spot a leg peeking from behind the table. Someone is lying on the floor, unmoving.


----------



## Someone (Dec 5, 2004)

Chronius just covers his face and does his best to not being noticed.

(OOC: just saying I´m here)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 5, 2004)

Assuming that the room isn't chokes with flames, Sofia turns to the grogs, "Can you get that man out of there?"  She looks at the size of the home, trying to figure if it is likey to house more than just the one, visible person.  If any towns people arrive at the scene she asks them how many people live in the home.

ooc: what is the temperature (below freezing or above)?  Any signs of where the fire started?


----------



## arscott (Dec 5, 2004)

Chen, who has come to the jewish quarter to find Annan, is drawn by cries and alarms to the carptenter's house.  Upon seeing the flaming roof, he immediately goes to find some source of water.


----------



## Yair (Dec 6, 2004)

OOC: The house is fairly large, large enough to contain his workshop and a small family (barely). It is cold, but above freezing. So far the fire has been limited to the roof; an Awareness EF 9 roll will suffice to notice that it's focus was some foreign object in the roof, now entirely burnt out. The doorway to the house can be broken with a few good shoves. You can play your own grogs if you want to; I wouldn't mind knowing what grogs that party has, also... 
Assuming you do break in (?!)...

A small crowd is gathering, but they don't do anything except stare. In answer to Sofia's question, one of them (an old women) says "Pyotr the carpenter lives here. He lives alone, ever since the plague took his wife." She looks at the house in disdain. "Although he lives mostly at Olag's really."
As the grogs break through the door they are greeted by a strong stench, a mixture of vomit, alcohol, and smoke. It is not hard to determine that Pyotr has drunk himself to a stupor. The roof is slready starting to burn from within, and small pieces of burning thatch and sparks rain down on them. [They should have no problem draggin him out.]

A single dog has come out along with the people, a small irritating thing. He sharply barks at both the fire and Chronius, running back and forth between them in a frenzy. Some of the gathered people are giving Chronius concern looks.

The neighberhood people that _are_ doing something are organizing a column of people from the near well to the house; as he seeks water Chen finds himself quickly recrtuited to the effort. "Here!" a bucket of water is thrust into his hands, "pass it along!" Only then does the person stop to look at Chen, and is struck dumb for a second or two at finding such an unfamiliar face in front of him.


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2004)

Chronius tries to ignore the dog while approaching the other magi. "I´m leaving now" says in low voice, but mildly irritated by the annoying animal. "There are now too many people here, and I´m exhausted."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 6, 2004)

Sasha lowers his shoulder into the door a couple of times, and it gives way in response to a burst of strength aided by a loud curse.  He, Boris and Sofia move into the house quickly.  Boris looks at the unconscious man for just a moment and instantly grabs hold of Pyotr's legs, leaving the vomit-drenched upper torso to Sasha, who grimaces at the thought of it.  He looks pleadingly to Sofia, who tilts her head with exasperation, as if to say "Well, get on with it...."  Together, the two men haul drunkard out of the burning home.  

While they are working at that, Sofia looks around the room briefly. If she thinks there will still be time to get out, tries to get a peek inside the workshop, trying to satisfy her own curiosity over why someone would set fire to this wretched man's home.  _Was he working on something out of the ordinary_? she wonders, _Is there something here besides carpentry_?


----------



## arscott (Dec 7, 2004)

Chen gives the man a huge and toothy grin, then passes on the bucket.

How far along the line is he?  is he particularly close to the house?


----------



## Yair (Dec 8, 2004)

Sofia: As the building is warming up, you [supposedly] don't have time for more than a cursory glance. For the most part this is just a poor-carpenter's workshop, though only a few works seem to be in progress. It is fairly obvious to you that more than one man should be working at it if it is to be efficient, but you don't think anyone else is here right now.
The only obvious strange piece is a well-sculpted wooden support (clearly designed to support something from below); it is is obviously Christian, containing a relief with religious overtones. What's strange about it is that it is reproduced five times, with perfect accuracy (a rarity with hand-crafted goods). 

Sasha and Boris: Once you drag the drunken lout outside you are wormly greeted by those outside. One offers you a bottle of medovukha [Russian mead], another pats you on the back, and everyone seems to think you're a big hero. An old lady kicks Pyotr in the ribs, but he doesn't seem to notice.

Chen: You're as close or as far as you want to be.

Chronius: I assume you leave for the lodgings Anna arranged for you? 
The streets are rather empty once you leave the mayham of the fire behind you. In short time you arrive at the inner-city's gates, which are guarded by two bored guards wearing the bishop's insignia. For some reason they find you suspicious, however, and inquire into your affairs. After a short discussion it arises that they don't really have any reason to detain you, so they reluctantly let you go. 
A brisk walk later you finally arrive at the Silver Tusk inn. Its condition can only be described as "sub-standard". Sitting near the outer walls of the old town in a poor neighberhood the accomodations are arranged but consist of a common room for the grogs and one room for the three magi (and none of the place's rooms are of good quality).

Everyone: The first buckets of water are starting to arrive. They are rather far in between. The people concetrate on keeping the fire from spreading, rather than trying to put it out altogether.


----------



## Someone (Dec 9, 2004)

Chronius stares at the room for a few moments before sighing. _If he´s here, surely he´d look for a better place to live. I must remember that_ thinks. Going out, he orders one of the grogs to keep an eye on the door, asking him if he´s eaten well at Annan´s house. "If not, we could ammend that" he says before going for a good rest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2004)

Victor helped to pass the water buckets and afterwards went to help Sofia,
He shares his thoughts with Sofia and chronius before chronius left.
I have a feeling that this incident is all about religious tension in this town. I saw Christians, Jews and fellow nature believers like me.
May Svarog soften their hearts.
Afterwards he decided to go with his grogs (they complain they want to rest)
to the Inn to take a nap.


----------



## Yair (Dec 12, 2004)

OOC: I assume everyone went to sleep at the inn. If you want to interact prior to that (I hoped Chen will interact with Victor/Sofia/grogs), or do something different, do so. Sorry for not posting this long, but I was hoping for some more interaction with PCs/NPCs so wanted to let the weekend pass.

You wake up the next morning in your sordid inn. There is a buzz of conversation from the common room. Characters that will head down will quickly discover that there are a host of rumours vying for prominence, different versions of the night's events. The leading version seems to entail a group of Jew rabbis that arrived at town, and ritually murdered two men in a fiery show of fire and flames. Other versions tell of a lone figure stalking in the night, brutally murdering two innocent Christians and defecating them with jewish mystical symbols. All version stress and agree on one point - two Christians were murdered last night, and it's the Jews' fault.

Chen: You can be in the Inn too, if not one of the Jews was impressed by your willingness to aid and after a brief conversation invited you to spend the night at his home "if you lack accomodations". Decide what you prefer.


----------



## arscott (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC: Sorry about lack of posts.  Spent the weekend heading home from school for winter break.  My access is a little spotty up here, so I may not be able to post as much as I like.

If this in can be described as "sordid", you bet that chen is there!

Last Night: Chen, near Victor in the bucket line, conversed a bit.  But it's really along the lines of "ayep, that fire sure is hot", rather than anything substantive.

This Morning:  Chen is part of the buzzing gossip.  He his alternately telling a greatly exaggerated version of his actions last night, and the tale of a foolish chinese prince who built an ornate roof of phoenix feathers, which ignited and burned down his palace.  Neither tale is particularly believable, but both are fairly entertaining.

eventually, he tires of the tale-telling (as does his audience).  Through sheer coincidence (or literary necessity), he leaves for annan's house at the same time as the magi do.


----------



## Someone (Dec 14, 2004)

As every morning, Chronius invokes without really thinking the ritual of Parma Magica just after getting up, the gestures and words already built in in like a second nature like most wizards. The ritual marks the border between "asleep" and "awake", and only then Chronius shows his cadaverous smile to the other magi and greets them. "We could just sleep outside. There are so many wind currents in this, I resist to call the place ´inn´, that the forest was just as cold and uncomfortable. Let´s finish out task here so we can return to Gormenghast"

"I´d say we just bought yesterday some more _vis_ for the covenant, so we can concentrate on finding... the wizard. And I think the dove, obviously his familiar, is the key." Chronius thinks for a moment. "Stupids of us, we didn´t ask even how is he like"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2004)

"Well I shall take even a bed such as this over a mat on the ground, Chronius."  Even in it's squallor, the inn was better than the road, and she woke up feeling quite refreshed.  "Let us see what the innkeeper has prepared for breakfast this morning, and then begin our investigations in earnest."  She heads down to the common room.  As she eats she listens, smiling to the odd looking man telling tales.  Afterwards passes near him, saying quietly, but nor without mirth, "Last night was quite exciting, sir, though I do not remember it exactly as you have told it..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2004)

During the breakfast, with mouth full of boiled egg 
I remember this jester guy that telling tales over there, he helped me to pass the buckets of water, I see he knows some tales, maybe he know some rumors about the wizard.
What are you suggesting to do? 
he raises his hand, Hey Bartender, More Vodka please

Yair : I forgot the name of the wizard as we know it (Daniel), and there was a place that Annan suggested that we go and look.

I suggest we go there and start.


----------



## Yair (Dec 15, 2004)

Roy: The wizard was called Ambrosius at Gormenghast and in Latin, Annan called him Daniel and apparantly he presents himself as Daniil in Russia. (Confusing, I know, sorry.)
Annan did not suggest any place, really, but he did say that


			
				Annan said:
			
		

> He usually confined himself to the facilities at the back, our residence, and the Cathedral (although he didn't strike as Christian really... strange thing that). I'm confident he isn't at any of these, however, so I'm at a loss.




While you sit and eat people start whisepring in hush voices around you, saying your party is responsible to the deaths. The tensions grow for a while, but Chen's tales (that are much more amusing and don't pin any ritual murder on anyone) turn the tide and in short time the issue is forgotten. A few people, most notably the owner, still uncomfortably peer at Chronius's cloaked figure.


----------



## arscott (Dec 16, 2004)

to sophia:
"Well, my lady, I've heard a thing is best percieved when veiwed from many different angles," says a grinning chen, "I am Chen, a humble traveler from Cathay.  It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance in this more relaxed environment."


----------



## Yair (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't want to cut into or force your actions, but I don't see a coherent picture of what the party is doing. If you won't decide, I'll assume you go to Annan's in about one (real-world) day.
I am not satisfied with the pacing, this is my first PbP effort so if anyone has any suggestions ....


----------



## Yair (Dec 21, 2004)

It is a bright nice day, warm and pleasant. Or maybe the events of last night drove the people from their houses. For whatever reason, the streets are bustling.
This changes when you reach the Jewish quarter, where people are clearly huddled behind closed doors. Annan's door stands barred. Knocking on it, you are greeted by the guards but not allowed in. After a fairly long wait Eo, Annan's son, exits the compound.
"My father is occupied" he says unceremoniously. "I was told to take you to the marsh on your arrival, so that you may review the place Daniel was renting." His expression gives you the distinct feeling he would rather be juggling hot coals.
He pays no heed to Chen, perhaps mistaking him for a member of the entrouge.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 21, 2004)

what was he doing over there , in the marshes ?
says Victor


----------



## Yair (Dec 21, 2004)

Eo looks at Victor, obviously disturbed at being forced to actually make conversation. "I don't know" he says reluctantly, "but he was there a lot."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 21, 2004)

When told that Annan cannot come to meet them, Sofia nods understandingly.  After Victor's question about Ambrosius, she returns to the subject of Eo's father, "Yes, your father must be busy, given the events of last night.  We heard a wild variety of accounts at the inn this morning, Eo.  Does your father have any idea what really happened?"


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

"What else do you expect from uneducated commoners?" interrupts Chronius. "They would believe anything, invent any ludicrous story and can´t tell a mystic symbol from a wart. It´s not listening to such rumours how we´re going to archieve anything."

"Yes, we´d like to have a look at the place we´ve just rented, as soon as we can."


----------



## Yair (Dec 22, 2004)

Eo nods in suprised agreement with Chronius. "The place you rented, yes... I hope you brought spare cloths."

He leads you to the back of the compound, where a low marsh begins, feeding into the nearby river. Although he tries to walk over solid land the place is soggy, and at times crossing a pool of water is unavoidable. There is only one building in the little marsh, and he leads you to it.
Unlocking the heavy doors to the barn-like structure he lets you inside. It is a large open space, dry and suprisignly well built. As you enter a small flock of birds is startled, and some fly off an opening near the roof. The place is littered with their dung, but is otherwise filled with stocky functional furniture including tables, chairs, a few chests, and a single bed (just the wooden frame). 
Dominating the room is a large barrel connected through pipes to an assortment of equipment on the table that is, without a doubt, an alchemical arrangement. The bird's dung make the whole thing unusable, but that's nothing a little cleaning can't fix.

Eo looks at the place along with the rest of you. He gives a particularly puzzled look at the alchemical equipment. "No fireplace" he notes. "No wonder he only rented in summer."


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

"Thank you, Eo." says Chronius. "We may have something to do here, and we already know the way back, so you may return" adds in a tone that suggest he´s not just being kind. Then he tells the grogs to clean the place and look around for signs of someone having been here recently, and look for something that could feed a fire -enough to warm the party, at least-

Stinged by the wet clothes, he has to wait until Eo leaves to use a simple spell to dry them*, though the stain remain in place. A thing he has to live with, so he tries to keep that out of his mind for the time being.

"I´m starting to think Ambrosius used this pace to extract Vis. The source should be near, and he did the harvesting on summer, for what we know. Let´s see if we find some clue..."

*That´s a Perdo Aquam spontaneous spell, without fatigue. I don´t remember the numbers right now, but I suppose it should be fairly low level. Do it outside the building, so his warped magic doesn´t damage anything.


----------



## Yair (Dec 22, 2004)

Eo issues a sound somewhere between "ahemm" and "phew", and returns whence you came. 

There is no clear source for firewood at sight aside from the furniture (which would actually make good firewood), which may not be so bad since there is no fireplace and the whole place is made out of wood.
The temperatures this deep into spring are pleasant compared to the harsh winters of the north, and at least during the day a fire is usually not necessary.

PeAq Spell: The place (on the outskirts of the city) has a Dominion 2 aura, and the spell is something like Guideline 5, -1 Personal, for a level 4 spell. Your total is (3 roll+4 int+12 Pe+3 Aq-2 aura)/5=4; barely, but you made it. Due to the low level, the side effects are very weak - a slight withering of a few nearby plants.


----------



## arscott (Dec 23, 2004)

Since we've skipped over the scene where they meet in earnest, can we assume that chen has arranged to tag along with everyone else at least until they find Daniel?


----------



## Yair (Dec 23, 2004)

arscott said:
			
		

> Since we've skipped over the scene where they meet in earnest, can we assume that chen has arranged to tag along with everyone else at least until they find Daniel?



OOC: Fine with me. You can also continue the conversation in a "flashback", no need to stay at one time in a PbP. I am sorry I skipped the scene, but it seemed to be stalled.  :\


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 23, 2004)

victor awaits for Eo to leave, then he goes outside, near Chronius.
Little tricks of my own fellow wizard.'
With a wave of hand he turns into a black crow (my heart shape), Victor flies up to the roof and into the barn from the opening. he tries to find a sturdy spot that can hold him, he looks on everything from above, searching for something that maybe tell us a clue.
if he finds nothing Victor will circle the area around the barn for clues- the little marsh and behind the along the river.
(10 min. max) after it Victor returns with his findings to the rest.


----------



## Someone (Dec 23, 2004)

Chronius also investigates inside the barn. Could the alchemical equipment be of the kind used to extract Vis? Or what other use could it have?

OOC: As for Chen, sorry if I´m confused about this, but, Is he a complete stranger, or does he have something to do with the covenant? I say this because I´m afraid there´s no way Chronius would allow a complete stranger to go with the party, witness him cast spells, etc, in the purest D&D tradition.


----------



## arscott (Dec 24, 2004)

Chen isn't affiliated with the covenant (yet), but he's met magi before and knows enough to identify you as one.  He's been hired to deliver a letter to Ambrosius (whom he likewise knows to be a magus).


----------



## Yair (Dec 24, 2004)

There is little besides dusty surfaces and bird dung on a cursory glance. The more perceptive of the party [Perception 9+ roll] will notice that things were left fairly well-ordered, and by the looks of it haven't been moved for a long time. 
A flight through the area reveals the marsh to be a strange one - the plants in it aren't like those in nearby areas (many you don't recognize), and you get the distinct impression most animals aren't there right now. It's also shaped strangely, from a bird's eye it seems almost like a whirlwind frozen in time, with the "barn" at it's center. But you don't spot any obvious clue as to Ambrosius's whereabouts.
The alchemical equipment could indeed be used to distill vis from any plant substance. It may also be used to distill a plant extract, which can be useful at times as a component in a larger project.

Does anyone inspect the content of the chests? Does anyone use more magic to investigate?

OOC: arscott, you can reconstruct Chen as a Redcap if you want to make life easy for Chronius    I can make life interesting for an isolated Chen and make make him useful for the PCs, but of course I won't force anyone's actions. * wonders off wondering if he should have allowed more time for Chen's dialogue with Sofia *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2004)

This area is strange, everything in the radius of that barn is like frozen in time and not like the rest of the town, the wierd thing fellow wizards that it seems that this barn is the center of all.
Victor asks the grogs to search for a hidden trap doors around the barn and open the chests.
There is an arcane mystery around here, maybe we need some magic to find it out?
Sofia, Chronius , what do you say .


----------



## Someone (Dec 25, 2004)

"Of course there´s something magical here." answers Chronius, who then stops for a moment. Then he goes outside with the other magi, so the grog´s can´t hear them. "Now, our ´official´ mission stops here, so we have to think on something to say at the covenant, just in case, so everyone tells the same thing. The simplest lie I can think right now is that, having identified the Vis source, we recognized this was Ambrosiu´s working place. We noticed he has not been here for a couple years, so we wondered, and this is the tricky part, if the Vis was no longer safe or if something else happened with it. Understand? We were not worried about Ambrosius himself: we´re looking for his advice as a fellow wizard."


----------



## Someone (Dec 25, 2004)

Chronius enters the barn again and turns his attention to the chests. If Ambrosius kept important things in them, they could be trapped, if he had plenty of Vis to spend in Rituals... and he did. Chronus hesitates between destroying them or being somewhat more subtle, and goes for the second option. There´s plenty of time, and nothing to gain rushing the job. He stands near the chests, muttering some magical nonsense.

[OOC1: Casting a spontaneous Intellego Vim spell to sense magic in the chests. Decrease the range to Touch, and spend Fatigue on it. Total is (Intellego 3+Vim 4+Intelligence 4+Die roll 6-Aura 2)/2=7, about enough to detect spells of... (looking rulebook) about level 30 or more. 

If it´s "safe", order the grogs to open them; if they can´t, destroy the locks, or the chests, with Perdo magic.]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2004)

Victor nods in agrrement to Chronius suggestion
but i also think the dove have some answers, we should look for him, but this is a difficult task ... let me take care of it 
Victor goes outside, he is trying to spot the dove around the barn or Annan's mansion, if he is not lucky he turns again to a crow and tries to find him.
if Victor finds nothing after 20m aprox. he returns to the barn.
if he is lucky, he tries to interact with the dove, ane even cast a spell
_Opening the tome of the animal mind_  and find out what has happened to Ambrosius


----------



## arscott (Dec 26, 2004)

Chen helps the grogs in their mundane search, ready to lend a hand if one of the magi needs him.



			
				yair said:
			
		

> OOC: arscott, you can reconstruct Chen as a Redcap if you want to make life easy for Chronius  I can make life interesting for an isolated Chen and make make him useful for the PCs, but of course I won't force anyone's actions.




Chen as a redcap probably won't work, as he hasn't had the necessary education.  But if it would be easier, then he can be explicitly affiliated with the covenant somehow.  The message to daniel thing was just a means of integrating chen into the group while avoiding the whole "the covenant doesn't aprove of this mission" thing.

And merry christmas y'all


----------



## Yair (Dec 26, 2004)

Chronius fails to detect any strong magic, but does pick up something else: an "invisible" writing set onto one of the chests, designed to be seen by magic [it contains a little raw vis]. It says "Property of Ambrosius, Open at Your Peril", and bears his seal. The chest at first appears to be locked, but there is no actual  lock mechanism [If you want to open it, tell me how you proceed. Note that a powerful protective spell or invested power would have been registered by Chronius's spell.]
The rest of the chests are unlocked and contain what appears to be research notes, all unfortunately coded. There are also two books on Theology, and a few Meditations on the subject that are probably drafts towards a publication. They also contain a letter from Father Deodat recognizing one Daniil of Gork as a guest of the Father, and asking that he be allowed to pray in the crypt.

*Roy:* Victor is an Intellego specialist magus, if he wants to find a bird he has better ways of going about it than just looking. Let me give an example:
Victor assumes his crow shape and flies high above the city. He sheds a single feather, letting it fall to the streets below, bonding himself, the city, and the birds within it into a seamless whole. He focuses his mind, trying to catch a glimpse of the dove's presence.
Victor casts spontanous spell (+3 Int+2 Affinity+10 Intellego+6 Animal+6 dice-2 Aura-5 no voice+2 feather focus)/2=Level 11. 
_Victor's Birdish Affinity_ InAn 5
The caster gains a glimpse of a single bird if it is within the city. The vision is momentary, and physical details of the locale are fuzzy at best although nearby animals may be seen with clarity. The caster must have a single bird in mind, although he may be able to idenitify it in any way; if several birds within the city fit his description he will see a random one.
(Base 1 to get a mental image of a beast, R: Touch, D: Momentary (-1) T: Boundary (+3), ad-hoc for seeing fuzzy background (+2) and say thanks I'm not demanding an Imaginem requisite; maybe not in strict accordance with the rules, but should work)


----------



## Someone (Dec 26, 2004)

Chronius meditates while perusing over the parchments and books. After a while, he puts them back as he found them, and leaves the closed chest untouched. "I don´t want to show too much interest on Ambrosius, specially now when finding the dove is our best option" mutters to the other magi. "Let´s be patient and let the crow do his magic..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 26, 2004)

Yair - I didn't fully understand what you wrote, but if i have a better way to find that Dove, I'll take it. I remember the dove cause i saw the Dove at Annan's manor the day before, and I'm trying to focus only in the manor area and not the whole city.

As for the chest, let's put it somewhere safe, maybe some of the Grogs can sleep in the barn, we'll arrange warm food and winter blankets for them.

And BTW, who is Father Deodat? and Daniil of Gork- it's Ambrosius right ? and what crypt are they speaking of - maybe it's the crypt in the church that Annan told us the Ambrosius (Daniel) visited … if my memory is not betraying me.


----------



## Yair (Dec 26, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yair - I didn't fully understand what you wrote, but if i have a better way to find that Dove, I'll take it.



Then I'll assume you spent your time as I described; I'll talk to you offline.
As Victor focuses his mind, he sees a vision of the dove, white and pure, sorounded by a flock of grey pigeons. They are standing on the sill of some tower or building. Then a bell chimes, and the flock flies out. In that brief moment it seems as if the flock's shape is that of an angel, with wings made out of the grey pigeons and the white dove as it's luminous corona.
Then the vision ends.



> And BTW, who is Father Deodat? and Daniil of Gork- it's Ambrosius right ? and what crypt are they speaking of - maybe it's the crypt in the church that Annan told us the Ambrosius (Daniel) visited … if my memory is not betraying me.



Father Deodat is... well, no one you heard of before. Daniil of Gork is _probably_ Ambrosius, with so many names you can never tell. As for the crypt, well your guess is as good as mine... no, wait, I know that means... well, your guess is as good as any other PC's   
You might want to share those thoughts with the PCs, though, no need to keep them to yourself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 27, 2004)

Sofia seems to snap out of whatever thoughts were occupying her.  She examines the letter from Father Deodat.  If Victor shares his thoughts on the church that Annan mentioned, she agrees with him, and says, "Yes, we should find out from Annan where it is.  By the way, it may be nothing, but some of the objects I saw in the carpenter's workshop last night were certainly bound for a Christian church.  Six ornately carved, identical supports, meant for holding something up.  If it ultimately turns out that the objects are connected to the same crypt, perhaps the carpenter might have further information for us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2004)

BTW Chen is a magi too ?
Sofia, Chronius, listen, if you remember that Annan sayed that Ambrosius had a 
connection to a church in this city, it's could be that crypt that mentioned in the letter, also father Diodat could be an abbot or something.
About the Dove, i think he is trying to lead us somewhere, i saw him near a church, it's could be the place, there was a tower and i heared a bell ringing. and obviously there is a connection between the Father and Ambrosius. shall we pay a visit to the church ?

If their any chance to spot the flock or interact with the dove again i'll try it later
if not i'll try one more time to focus my mind of him.


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2004)

"So one way or another we´re going to speak with the priests. You guessed it, I don´t like it a bit." Chronius sighs. "Well, if we have to go then it´s nonsense to delay it."


----------



## Yair (Dec 29, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> If their any chance to spot the flock or interact with the dove again i'll try it later
> if not i'll try one more time to focus my mind of him.



If your guess as to its location is accurate, getting there should allow you to interact with the flock.
I'll send a "Spontanous Spell Brief" to you sometime; rather busy with real-life at the moment...


----------



## Yair (Dec 29, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> BTW Chen is a magi too ?



No, although he *may* be affiliated to the covenant...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2004)

So, we can check about the carpenter like Sofia suggested.
We can also ask Annan or some Rabbi in this Jewish quarter about Father Diodat
Or we can just pay a visit to the church.
But let's keep our motives secret.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2004)

"To interview the carpenter before investigating the church assumes too much - it may not be connected at all.  And as we are trying to keep our motives, and the course of our investigation, somewhat secret I suggest going to the church directly.  It is a small town - Deodat's church should be easy to locate ourselves."


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2004)

Chronius nods. "I was about to say the same. I only hope the current rumours won´t be detrimental to us."


----------



## arscott (Dec 30, 2004)

"still,"remarks Chen, "It might be wise to talk to this carpenter sooner rather than later.  Somebody already tried to kill him once, and they might do so again."


This is my last post at the remote location where I spend christmas.  Unfortunately, I'm leaving in five minutes for the even more remote location where I spend new years, which has no internet access at all.  So Until Jan 3rd, Chen just tags along and lends aid where appropriate.  Happy  Kwanza and  Awesome new Year, Everyone!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2004)

Sofia considers Chen's statement.  "You make a good point."  She looks to Chronius and Victor. "Why don't we do this.  I will go with Boris and Sasha under the pretense of checking on the carpenter's health after his ordeal last night.  No one will consider it odd that the two men who pulled him out of the fire are concerned with his well-being, whereas our entire party arriving on his doorstep may be taken for something more.  Meanwhile the rest of you go to investigate the church.  I will join you as soon as I have determined whether the carpenter knows anything useful.  All of this after we are satisfied that we can leanr nothing more here for the time being."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2004)

Take Chen with you Sofia, me Chronius and some of the Grogs should pay a visit to the church, we'll meet near the fountain statue in the sqaure infront of the church later on.
Oh... and Sofia, if you can hand us the letter. 

Victor ask two Grogs to stay in the barn and keep and eye on the chest.
Don't let anyone to enter the barn and keep the chest hidden and safe



*Happy new year*


----------



## Yair (Jan 2, 2005)

OOC: I assume you split as outlined above. Here is what Sofia et al see as they approach the carpenter's house.

The carpenter's house is half in ruins, but it is obvious some repairs have already been made. Much of the building has been torn down and is only starting to be rebuilt, leaving a gaping hole in it. Through the open space you hear loud voices, arguing. There is a small crowed around the building, circling a small cadre of the Bishop's troupes that stand at the house's doorway. 
As you approach you see that the carpenter, Pyotr, talking to a large-bodied man who is clinging to a table. The man is huge, you would not be suprised if he had some giant's blood in him. Next to him stands a thin man, clearly one of the bishop's men, who is trying to drag the big man while screaming at both him and Pyotr that they "better stop this charade".


----------



## Yair (Jan 2, 2005)

OOC: This is what the party heading for the Church sees. (It's easy to find - the Cathedral is basically at the center of the walled old city.)
As you enter the Cathedral, the magi feel their Gift flicker like a candle in the wind. The Dominion is strong here. Compared to Gormenghast, it seems modest and simple in architecture but with much better taste.
You are quickly approached by a black-dressed monk, who does not seem pleased at your appearance. "Services are only open to the public on Sundays" he informs you. He pauses, taking in your appearance, and hesitates. "Although exceptions can be made, of course."

OOC: I assume armed grogs stay outside the Cathedral. Either player can control them; do make up a name to any you play so we can tell them apart. This is for them.
I also assume none of the armed men appears to be a women; that will be most extraordinary and should have been brought up before.
You wait below the cathedral, finding a quiet place near it's steps. The plaza before it is a market-place, and the place is crowded and busy, but most keep some distance out of respect from the catherdral.
Out of the crowed, a man approaches you. He is dressed in flashy, colorful clothes and his face is a bit twisted (perhaps from some old injury that didn't heal fully). "Hello there, soldiers. Sorry for interrupting you but I couldn't help but notice you fine gentlemen are sitting all alone out here, which is a shame. I was wondering if you will be wanting some.... entertainment." He grins, exposing suprisingly few bad teeth.

Happy new year! Very happy. Kept me away from the internet a bit, I am afraid  Sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 2, 2005)

Victor:
We seek Father Diodat, we have come on some urgent business.
We’ll look around for a bit while you are going to call him son.
Says Vicotr with intimidating voice.

Gregory:  (one of the Grogs outiside - the bald man that loves Alcohol more than anybody)
Go and work on your teeth first , He laugh louldy and take a swig from his flask.
What do you sell ?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume you split as outlined above. Here is what Sofia et al see as they approach the carpenter's house.
> 
> The carpenter's house is half in ruins, but it is obvious some repairs have already been made. Much of the building has been torn down and is only starting to be rebuilt, leaving a gaping hole in it. Through the open space you hear loud voices, arguing. There is a small crowed around the building, circling a small cadre of the Bishop's troupes that stand at the house's doorway.
> As you approach you see that the carpenter, Pyotr, talking to a large-bodied man who is clinging to a table. The man is huge, you would not be suprised if he had some giant's blood in him. Next to him stands a thin man, clearly one of the bishop's men, who is trying to drag the big man while screaming at both him and Pyotr that they "better stop this charade".



Sofia tries to take in the as much of the situation as possible, maybe catching a few more words that pass between Pyotr and the giant before she herself speaks.  Sasha holds the bottle he brought to share with the carpenter as they talked, and Boris motions for him to cover it up with his cloak.  Sofia draws herself up into as regal a bearing as possible, and asks firmly, "What is going on here.  How is it that Pyotr the Carpenter draws such excitement two days in a row?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 5, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Victor:
> We seek Father Diodat, we have come on some urgent business.
> We’ll look around for a bit while you are going to call him son.
> Says Vicotr with intimidating voice.[/COLOR]



The monk is indeed intimidated, apparently, as he immediately goes to fetch Father Deodat. After a suprisingly short time father Deodat arrives, along with two guards. He seems rather irritated. He looks at you, and says "I was told some rude men, who somehow gotten here though they shouldn't, have come to interfere with my prayers. You are aware this is a sin?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 5, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gregory:  (one of the Grogs outiside - the bald man that loves Alcohol more than anybody)
> Go and work on your teeth first , He laugh louldy and take a swig from his flask.
> What do you sell ?



The man loughs roudly. "I don't sell, I.... introduce. Perhaps you would be interested in a bit of friendly gambling? Or some female company? I can arrange that."


----------



## Yair (Jan 5, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sofia tries to take in the as much of the situation as possible, maybe catching a few more words that pass between Pyotr and the giant before she herself speaks.  Sasha holds the bottle he brought to share with the carpenter as they talked, and Boris motions for him to cover it up with his cloak.  Sofia draws herself up into as regal a bearing as possible, and asks firmly, "What is going on here.  How is it that Pyotr the Carpenter draws such excitement two days in a row?"



Unfortunately, Pyotr talks to the giant in Hebrew (or some other tongue - it's Hebrew to you). He talks to him like to a small child, trying to get him to look into his eyes and talking slowly. The other person is screaming at the giant to come with him, at Pyotr to tell him to come with him, and at them both that he's not convinced by their charade and it will take more then devilish trickery to fool _him_.
As you speak, he turns to you and replies "That, is exactly what I intend to find out, lady....?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> The monk is indeed intimidated, apparently, as he immediately goes to fetch Father Deodat. After a suprisingly short time father Deodat arrives, along with two guards. He seems rather irritated. He looks at you, and says "I was told some rude men, who somehow gotten here though they shouldn't, have come to interfere with my prayers. You are aware this is a sin?"




_Patience, Chronius_ "Excuse our great need and ignorance. We apologize for the distrbance in your duties." says Chronius from behind the hood. "But you´re the only one that can help us, with very little effort. We´re looking for a man, his name is Daniil of Gork. We´ve been looking for him for a long time, and recently found out that he wanted to pray in this church. Any help would be immensely appreciated"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> The man loughs roudly. "I don't sell, I.... introduce. Perhaps you would be interested in a bit of friendly gambling? Or some female company? I can arrange that."




Gregory looks on his companions and takes another swig , than Misha (the smart one that loves to read phylosophy books) gives a nudge to Gregory and says :
Listen fellow, we are on duty right now. maybe in the evening


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> _Patience, Chronius_ "Excuse our great need and ignorance. We apologize for the distrbance in your duties." says Chronius from behind the hood. "But you´re the only one that can help us, with very little effort. We´re looking for a man, his name is Daniil of Gork. We´ve been looking for him for a long time, and recently found out that he wanted to pray in this church. Any help would be immensely appreciated"




Victor nods, his poor experience in dealing with citizens and priests told him to leave the talking to chronius. he eyes the guards and the expression on the face of the Father when chronius mentioned the name of Daniil


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Pyotr talks to the giant in Hebrew (or some other tongue - it's Hebrew to you). He talks to him like to a small child, trying to get him to look into his eyes and talking slowly. The other person is screaming at the giant to come with him, at Pyotr to tell him to come with him, and at them both that he's not convinced by their charade and it will take more then devilish trickery to fool _him_.
> As you speak, he turns to you and replies "That, is exactly what I intend to find out, lady....?"



The four people approach the door to Pyotr's home, and move to enter.  Sofia almost expects to be stopped by the Bishop's men, but she moves and carries herself calmly and confidently as if she has a perfect right to pass them.  As they move past the guards, Sofia asks the man within, "What do you accuse them of, sir?  I may be able to help you arrive at the truth of the matter."


----------



## arscott (Jan 6, 2005)

While Sophia speaks to the bishops man, Chen tries to find out what's going on from one of the bystanders.  He looks for somebody who would recognize him from last night, and asks him what's happening.


----------



## Yair (Jan 8, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> _Patience, Chronius_ "Excuse our great need and ignorance. We apologize for the distrbance in your duties." says Chronius from behind the hood. "But you´re the only one that can help us, with very little effort. We´re looking for a man, his name is Daniil of Gork. We´ve been looking for him for a long time, and recently found out that he wanted to pray in this church. Any help would be immensely appreciated"



"Daniil... now that's a name I haven't heard in a while." The father relaxes a bit, but still eyes you and Victor suspiciously. "You say you have been looking for a long time. Why is it so important for you to find him?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 8, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gregory looks on his companions and takes another swig , than Misha (the smart one that loves to read phylosophy books) gives a nudge to Gregory and says :
> Listen fellow, we are on duty right now. maybe in the evening



The man looks disappointed, but cracks a grin. "At the evening then, after your duties. Unless some of you can excuse themselves..." He looks over the grogs, sees none too eager [supposedly?], shrugs, and walks away.


----------



## Yair (Jan 8, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Victor nods, his poor experience in dealing with citizens and priests told him to leave the talking to chronius. he eyes the guards and the expression on the face of the Father when chronius mentioned the name of Daniil



The guards don't seem to note it, but the father's expression softens and shows some surprise.


----------



## Yair (Jan 8, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The four people approach the door to Pyotr's home, and move to enter.  Sofia almost expects to be stopped by the Bishop's men, but she moves and carries herself calmly and confidently as if she has a perfect right to pass them.  As they move past the guards, Sofia asks the man within, "What do you accuse them of, sir?  I may be able to help you arrive at the truth of the matter."



The bishop's men seem confused by your behaviour, and let you pass. The man inside is somewhat flustered as well. "What did they do?" He seems to have creatively reinterpreted your question. "They murdered two Christian men, that's what they did! Marking them with the cross, too, in cruel mockery of our Lord and savior!" He looks at Pyotr with contempt, hatred pouring from his eyes. Pyotr does not plead his innocense, instead he kneels and holds the man's arm, like a Christian holding a bishop's hand for a blessing, pleading with him to spare his companion. "He is but a simpleton", he says, "innocent of anything. I will come with you but... let him be."


----------



## Yair (Jan 8, 2005)

arscott said:
			
		

> While Sophia speaks to the bishops man, Chen tries to find out what's going on from one of the bystanders.  He looks for somebody who would recognize him from last night, and asks him what's happening.



"Chen! Of course I remember! What's happening? Well..." The man looks at you sideways, but apparently decides he can trust you. "There has been a murder. Two men they say, their bodies descrated and thrown outside the Jewish quarter. Christians. Christian blood has been spilt, and so Jewish blood must be spilt in return - it is only the matter of quantity that is being negotiated. His eyes darken, and his voice is low. An amused, bitter smile creeps to his face. "Trying to get Ytzir, now,..."
He would have said more, but an older man from before him turns around and slaps him on his face. He shouts at him in Hebrew, and the others around seem to be on his side on the matter, sending stern rebuking looks at your talkative friend. Your "friend" shouts back, as do some others around, it's some ruckos.


----------



## Someone (Jan 9, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> "Daniil... now that's a name I haven't heard in a while." The father relaxes a bit, but still eyes you and Victor suspiciously. "You say you have been looking for a long time. Why is it so important for you to find him?"




Chronius wishes not to be there, or at least to have a better tongue. Or to know some Mentem magic. He makes a pause, looking for the right words in Slavic. "Wouldn´t a shepherd walk the mountains for days looking for a sheep? If we do that for a sheep, what would we do for a human being? And we have news for him from Ambrosius, and also we need his advice."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2005)

*Victor*

Yes, we seek his advice in some private business, we asked around for him and the people told us that we can talk to you, maybe we can see his praying place and even pray a little bit before we continue this conversation ... if you may my father.
Our feet are tiered and wish to rest on the praying benches for a while.
Says Victor with soflty voice.
he turn and eyes Chronius with a "I have an idea" look.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> The bishop's men seem confused by your behaviour, and let you pass. The man inside is somewhat flustered as well. "What did they do?" He seems to have creatively reinterpreted your question. "They murdered two Christian men, that's what they did! Marking them with the cross, too, in cruel mockery of our Lord and savior!" He looks at Pyotr with contempt, hatred pouring from his eyes. Pyotr does not plead his innocense, instead he kneels and holds the man's arm, like a Christian holding a bishop's hand for a blessing, pleading with him to spare his companion. "He is but a simpleton", he says, "innocent of anything. I will come with you but... let him be."





 ooc:  What time did we find Pyotr last evening?  Am I right in assuming that while covered in vomit, he was not covered in blood or exhibiting any other signs that he had ritualisticly murdered anyone prior to drinking himself into a stupor that neither a burning home nor being roughly handled by two grogs was enough to rouse him from?  If so:

 Sofia remains calm, amiable, almost charming, and certainly appearing oblivious to the shourint crowd and the presence of the bishops' men.  "Surely, two Christian men were indeed murdered, as you say.  But what makes you believe it was these two unfortunates that did the deed.  I do not argue against you, of course, I only ask your reasoning.  As a neutral voice here in your city, I may be able to explain it to others here in the quarter and in such a way as to reduce the possibility of mob violence. I'm sure the Bishop would not want that sort of headache."


----------



## Yair (Jan 10, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yes, we seek his advice in some private business, we asked around for him and the people told us that we can talk to you, maybe we can see his praying place and even pray a little bit before we continue this conversation ... if you may my father.
> Our feet are tiered and wish to rest on the praying benches for a while.
> Says Victor with soflty voice.
> he turn and eyes Chronius with a "I have an idea" look.



"I am afraid the cathedral cannot afford to opened to the public... although since you are here already I suppose there will be no harm. You can pray at the benches if you want to, but I'm afraid I can't let you into his favorite... ehmm.... place of prayer."


----------



## Yair (Jan 10, 2005)

OOC: You got to Pyotr very late at the evening, some would say night. And you are certainly right in your assumptions.

The man clearly doesn't know what to do with you. "I am afraid you have me at a disadvantage, my lady. I am Doshek, first lieutenant of the Rostov See Guard. I am afraid I failed to catch your name."
Meantime Pyotr looks at you with a glimmer of hope in his eyes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 11, 2005)

"Why, I am Sofia Maratkova!" She responds with a noticeable trace of indignation, as if it is absurd that the man would not know her or her importance, and then, without giving him a chance to reflect on that very much, she continues, returning to the more amiable countenance. 

"Now, I assure you that I have no one at a disadvantage, good sir, least of all you.  I am merely trying to aid you in satisfying the growing crowd outside that members of their community are being treated fairly, and in a good _Christian_ manner.  Now we both know they are, but the perceptions of a mob are delicate things, and I would like to ensure that your return to the See is peaceful and untroubled-"  She pauses just a couple seconds, letting the shouts from outside hang in the air a moment "-and I am sure the Bishop would prefer it as well. Tell me why these two, in particular, have been accused of last evening's heinous crime, and I shall aid you in ensuring that justice is done, while at the same time pacifying the growing mob." She again lets the man listen to the shouts for a couple seconds, searching his face for some indication of his thoughts.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2005)

*Victor*

Victor thanks the father and go to the praying benches.
 Come sit beside me my friend, let's seek some answers from god 
he says to Chronius.
when chronius arrives - you just hear the end of a little prayer to Volos, Victor asked for luck from him. what a sin i've made he whispers to you and smile.
I'll use my magic to get some answers from him, I'll disguise the words of arcane with my "Prayer", i need you to take care of them, they must not pay attention to my words.  Victor winks to you when the father and guard are not looking. 

When Chronius is going to take their attention, victor moves to a far bench and even to lit a candle to earn the father's trust, than he will whisper the spell "Betraying whispers" . and he'll return to the father to ask some questions.


----------



## Someone (Jan 11, 2005)

"Gods, don´t try it. This is an empty church and there´s a lot of echoes" prays Chronius while looking worriedly around. "I don´t know what you´re going to do, but be careful"

Cronius gets up and walks towards Father Diodat. "So, when did you say it was the last time you saw Daniil?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 14, 2005)

*Meanwhile- back at the covenant...*

ooc:Uair if you on;t want this here just let me know and I'll delete it.

IC:  The day after the group leaves Diamon can once again be found in the library, putting up with the recgnition ceremony and the obtuse uses of ritual the ancient edifice of Gormenghast  demands.  When finished he steps forward.

"Greetings to you again  Chief Librarian.  Perhapos you can tell me what books on the subject of perdo magic you have and what books on muto magic are available?"

He leans back, waiting for the Chief Librarian to struggle through his memory...


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Sofia:

The man looks flustered. "We have witnesses, lady, eh, Maratkova. Good Christian men who saw this, Ytzir" he gestures at the giant man, "dump the men's bodies. And we know Pyotr ordered him to do it." 
Pyotr protests, but he pays him no heed. He looks at the crowed with worry in his eyes. "But this is not the time or place, my lady. I'm afraid I really must take these two, immediately, or people will start doubting our authority." Once again he looks at the crowed. "Perhaps you'll be so kind as to have your men help mine? I wasn't expecting such a... commotion..."


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

> When Chronius is going to take their attention, victor moves to a far bench and even to lit a candle to earn the father's trust, than he will whisper the spell "Betraying whispers" . and he'll return to the father to ask some questions.




Victor concentrates on the spell, meditating on it for a few seconds. The weight of the Church seems to bear down on him, making this an uneasy task - but he focuses. He soflty mumbles the incantation in mock prayer, and then walks up to the father, keeping his eyes firmly set on the ground. Only when he reaches the father does he raise his gaze to meet his eyes, and lets the magic sweep through him.

OOC: 2 roll+15 casting total+2 concentration-5 aura+1 DM bonus=15, you just barely succeed to cast the spell (10 below the spell level), but lose a fatigue level (you are now a bit mentally tired from the effort). [You cast using a soft voice at no penalty due to your Quiet Magic virtue, which is why no one noticed your strange prayer.]
The spell has a range of Eye (requiring eye contact); I'm letting you "hold the charge" until you make eye contact with the target.
If you want not to cast the spell, as per Chronius' warning, just say you didn't.


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Cronius gets up and walks towards Father Diodat. "So, when did you say it was the last time you saw Daniil?"



Father Deodat, who had just finished talking to a monk, is somewhat suprised at your speedy prayer but doesn't comment on the matter. "About ... almost two years to a day, come to think of it. Tempus fugit. You said he was a lost sheep, but... " he looks you over "surely you are not a priest. Are you a fellow scholar from Gork?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Greetings to you again  Chief Librarian.  Perhapos you can tell me what books on the subject of perdo magic you have and what books on muto magic are available?"
> 
> He leans back, waiting for the Chief Librarian to struggle through his memory...



It takes time, and patience, but by the end of the day you have managed to find a few books on both subjects, and by the next day or two the picture clears up. Here are your (extensive!) findings.
_*The Four Seasons as Reflected in the Mundane and Metaphysical_ is a curious work by a Bonisagus you have never heard of, and seems to be the most advanced work on Muto in the library. It is essentially a Summa Level 6 Quality 8 on Muto. 
*You also located a few other works on Muto. _Mastering the New Visage_ is a tractatus on Disguise of the New Visage, _Iron Body_ is an intiguing study of similarly-named spell that turns a man's body into a living form of iron (unfortunately, it does not include the spell itself), and there is also a tractatus pair on Wizard's Communion (at level 10 quality 2, and at level 30 quality 6). There are also a few Libri on the subject, none of them illuminating.

*Regarding Perdo, a far better work was located, _Maledictum_ by "Htaed scholae Apromor", a level 10 quality 9 summa extoling and explaining in intricate detail the finer points of the Art and its application. 
*The same author also penned tractatus on Agony of the Beast, Curse of the Leprous Flesh, the horrd Curse of the Unprotended Plague, and Curse of the Rotted Wood. There is also a tractatus on Winter's Icy Touch.


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm very sorry for posting so late. I'm afraid reall life is taking it's toll (I'm busy at work, and also am getting married    so that takes up a lot of my time... not that that's an excuse). I will try to post as much as I can, but I'm afraid my posts will probably be at two to a week or so for the next few months 

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 14, 2005)

*Victor*



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Victor concentrates on the spell, meditating on it for a few seconds. The weight of the Church seems to bear down on him, making this an uneasy task - but he focuses. He soflty mumbles the incantation in mock prayer, and then walks up to the father, keeping his eyes firmly set on the ground. Only when he reaches the father does he raise his gaze to meet his eyes, and lets the magic sweep through him.




I will cast the spell, you know what's his affect.

Victor walk to the father focusing his eyes on the ground, he stands near Chronius
raising his eyes to the father and says.
Ï'm sorry my father, I didn't hear your answer to my friend - when was the last time you saw Danill and do you know where he could be right now?
Then Victor focus himself on the 2 answers, the one that coming from the father's mouth and the one that coming from the father's mind.


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

"Oh, no" says Chronius, switching to Latin. "Just using what I think it was the, er... appropiate metaphor. Two years already? We hoped to find a trail more fresh."

"Oh, yes, I´m a fellow student, too. But I´m surprised Daniil mentioned that at all"

(OOC: Where´s Gork?)

Edit: simultaneous posting.


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I will cast the spell, you know what's his affect.
> 
> Victor walk to the father focusing his eyes on the ground, he stands near Chronius
> raising his eyes to the father and says.
> ...



"Two years ago, my son. Almost to the day. I remember, because it was just before the Miracle of the Dove."
His mental ansewr is the same, but there is something that had been left out, an echo that continues his thoughts. "... whatever that was."


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: Where´s Gork?)
> 
> Edit: simultaneous posting.



You never heard of Gork.
The father speaks Lating, but is obviously more comfortable in Slavic. His Latin is functional, but halting and has a poor accent. Knowing the Orthodox church, his Greek is probably better.

We're all online, apparently


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

"The miracle of the dove? I´ve never heard of that." says Chronius. _This has something to do with Ambrosius´ familiar. Though..._


----------



## Yair (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "The miracle of the dove? I´ve never heard of that." says Chronius.



"Oh? Well I can remedy that." The father smiles widely. "It was, indeed, almost two years ago. We had managed, though no small effort, to acquire several relics of St. Ambrose, and were just installing them in the crypt. No sooner were they put in their proper place, than the assembled dignitaries witnessed a miracle. A bright light shone from behind the altar. From this light a white Dove (the symbol of St. Ambrose, you know) flew into the crypt, and a bishop's crozier engraved with the saint's name fell to the floor. It was a glorious, exalting moment." The father smiles in remembrance.
I wanted to discuss the matter with Daniil, actually, but could not find him - although I'm sure he was there a few days before. That's why I'm sure of the time, you see."

Victor: You hear also another answer, in the priest's thoughts...
"Oh? Well I can remedy that." The father smiles widely. "It was, indeed, almost two years ago. We had managed, despite Suzdalia's meddling, to acquire several relics of St. Ambrose, and were just installing them in the crypt. No sooner were they put in their proper place, than the assembled dignitaries witnessed a miracle. A bright light shone from behind the altar. From this light a white Dove (the symbol of St. Ambrose, you know) flew into the crypt, and ... something fell to the floor. It was a glorious, exalting moment." The father smiles in remembrance. Though that "crozier" looked mightily supicious to me.
I wanted to discuss the matter with Daniil, actually, but could not find him - although I'm sure he was there a few days before. That's why I'm sure of the time, you see."


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

_Aha! St Ambrose, eh?_ Cronius looks at Victor meaningfully. "This is a truly beautiful miracle what you witnessed, and I envy you." says then, looking at the floor. "We´d be deligted to see the crozier, though we understand this is probably not the moment, and will return at a more appropiate time."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2005)

*Victor*

OOC: what is Crozier ?!  - thanks someone

Victor asks the father
What Danill did over there few days before the miracle? do you think he has something to do with it, with the Crozier.
Do you know of others that knew him ?

_ That Dove again.. we must find him _


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

[OOC: from Dictionary.com:

Crozier:

1- A staff with a crook or cross at the end, carried by or before an abbot, bishop, or archbishop as a symbol of office. 
2- Botany. See fiddlehead. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> The man looks flustered. "We have witnesses, lady, eh, Maratkova. Good Christian men who saw this, Ytzir" he gestures at the giant man, "dump the men's bodies. And we know Pyotr ordered him to do it."
> Pyotr protests, but he pays him no heed. He looks at the crowed with worry in his eyes. "But this is not the time or place, my lady. I'm afraid I really must take these two, immediately, or people will start doubting our authority--"




Sofia breaks in here, saying "I am afraid that taking them now, under such circumstances, will do nothing to help your authority, sir,"  she says, almost sadly.  "However, mobs are not known for their attention spans...if you are seen to be speaking peacefully with these two, rather than attempting to drag them away, I think you may the find the crowd grows bored and dissipates. If you would be willing to do this, I would certainly address the crowd, and convince them to settle down some now.  It would make your job much easier,  and you would likely get underway more quickly, I assure you."  She peers out over the rowdy crowd. "Not to mention, more safely..."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 17, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> *Regarding Perdo, a far better work was located, _Maledictum_ by "Htaed scholae Apromor", a level 10 quality 9 summa extoling and explaining in intricate detail the finer points of the Art and its application.




Diamon picks up the Tome, his eyes lighting up.

"A fine tome indeed.  I believe this should serve.  Thank you Chief Librarian you have surpassed yurself in finding this particular book!"

OOC: Study total for the season will be 4+2+9 = 15.  For a final Perdo score of 7 at the end of the season with 2 experience points left over towards the next level.


----------



## Yair (Jan 17, 2005)

Chronius said:
			
		

> "We´d be deligted to see the crozier, though we understand this is probably not the moment, and will return at a more appropiate time."



"It is our most holy of relics" the father nods. "Indeed access to it is limited, you would be best to retun when it it displayed to the public."


----------



## Yair (Jan 17, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Victor asks the father
> What Danill did over there few days before the miracle? do you think he has something to do with it, with the Crozier.
> Do you know of others that knew him ?



Father Deodat hesitates. "I don't think he had anything to do with the miracle. He used to pray at the crypt, where the ceremony was held, but he was not there when it happened. "
"Others? No, I can't say that I do. I think he resided in the Jewish quarter when he was in town, you might want to ask there."

And in your mind, betraying whispers dance their macabre dance...
The crozier.... was it his? Is the bishop wrong? No, don't say that, not in front of these strangers...  perhaps he was right, perhaps it is a relic...


----------



## Yair (Jan 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sofia breaks in here, saying "I am afraid that taking them now, under such circumstances, will do nothing to help your authority, sir,"  she says, almost sadly.  "However, mobs are not known for their attention spans...if you are seen to be speaking peacefully with these two, rather than attempting to drag them away, I think you may the find the crowd grows bored and dissipates. If you would be willing to do this, I would certainly address the crowd, and convince them to settle down some now.  It would make your job much easier,  and you would likely get underway more quickly, I assure you."  She peers out over the rowdy crowd. "Not to mention, more safely..."



Doshek blushes. He raises his voice in anger. "You think a mob of *jews* will prevent me from my holy task? I will not let them scare me away from revealing their wretched devilry!" He looks at you closely, narrowing his eyes. "Come to think of it, what exactly are you doing here, lady Maratkova? Do you often consort with devil worshipping jews?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 17, 2005)

Grogs Outside:
As you sit at the borrom of the stairs, some bird dung suddenly hits Gregory. Looking up, you see a small flock of pigeaons perches on the cathedral nearby, occasionally flying around the court. Apparently one of them decided Gregory was a nice target.

OOC: I forgot to mention there is a flock of pigeaons residing around the cathedral.


----------



## Someone (Jan 18, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> "It is our most holy of relics" the father nods. "Indeed access to it is limited, you would be best to retun when it it displayed to the public."




"We thank you a hundred times for your help." ansswers Chronius. "Let me, in return, make a donation for the prosperity of the church." 

The wizard gets some coins from his pouch, and gives them to whoever accepts the money. "Let´s come out, friend Victor. We´d better continue our work outside."

In the way to the church´s doors [if we go] Chronius starts thinking. _Stupid fat idiot. Such hate for magic, and can´t tell it from a miracle. I´d laugh, if things were different._ He turns to Victor and continues speaking in soft voice: "Definitely, we have to find the dove. And your crow form will be immensely useful."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 18, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> Doshek blushes. He raises his voice in anger. "You think a mob of *jews* will prevent me from my holy task? I will not let them scare me away from revealing their wretched devilry!" He looks at you closely, narrowing his eyes. "Come to think of it, what exactly are you doing here, lady Maratkova? Do you often consort with devil worshipping jews?"




Sofia keeps her face set in a helpful and friendly smile that seemingly, isn't troubled at all by the threat. 
"You mistake my meaning sir - nothing could prevent you from your task, and I apologize if I implied so. I seek only to point out that no violence need accompany that success, and to point out that I may have some insight as to why this mob thinks this particlar Jew innocent of the charges. This goes to my purpose here, _sir_. Last evening, my party was on it's way to our lodgings here in the city when two things occurred. First, one of our member was knocked down by two scoundrels as they ran past us. [She gives a short description of them, to the best of her ability.] While checking to see if our companion was injured or robbed, we noticed an orange glow - the roof of this house beginning to burn. Someone, undoubtably the two scoundrels running from the house, had thown something burning onto the thatched roof. Fearing for the safety of anyone within the home, these two men and I entered the building and found Pyotr here, quite unconscious on the floor - a victim of his own studious intoxication, a state which, if he is like others who devoted their lives to the bottle, must have taken hours to achieve. We dragged him from the burning building, and yet with all that, still he could not be roused, and must not have woken until daylight. Having seen this man in that state last night, I imagine the crowd wonders how he was in any condition to plan a murder, or to utter words about any subject at all last night. My purpose today in coming to visit Pyotr was simply to speak with him after his ordeal last night, assuming he was indeed conscious by now, to determine whether his attackers had been known to him, et cetera. Seeing the situation that had developed prior to my arrival today, I sought only to help in any way I could." Sofia allows the guard to believe the help she wished to provide was to him and not Pyotr, but leaves that unsaid.


----------



## arscott (Jan 18, 2005)

edit: never mind previous stuff.  I started typing this before reading Maerdwyn's post.  Chen basically continues to wait in the crowd, feeling that the presence of a foreigner won't help Sofia much at this point.

Also:







			
				Yair said:
			
		

> and also am getting married



Congratulations!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 18, 2005)

ooc: didn't see that - congratulations, Yair!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 18, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> also am getting married




Hey- MAZEL TOV!!!

Fantastic to hear this   Let us know closer to the time, I fr one do not expect any posts close to, and just after, the wedding   (One would expect that you will have better things on your mind during your honeymoon as well.....)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 18, 2005)

*Victor*

OOC : BTW i'm getting married too - 12/4/2005

Victor walks with Chronius outside, when they are out of range of the of the church's denizen's ears he tells him what he heard from the father's mind. Scroll up someone

they emerge outside in time to hear Gregory cursing into the air after the bird shitted on him.
What happened ? says Victor to Gregory, after Gregory points up Victor's understands.
Chronius, it's another signal and he smiles  I'll try to find the white dove, try to follow the flock by foot if they are fly away, i'm going to that alley so nobody will see me.  
victor runs to the alley behind the cathedral, a few moments after a black crow flies to the air , Victor tries to find the white Dove .


----------



## Someone (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: Congratulations to you both!

One of the grogs fall in the church´s stair laughing, while the victim of the birds look upwards and curses them. In that moment, Chronius comes out of the church, and the laughing ceases.

"What´s so funny?" asks the wizard.

The grog points upwards, and Chronius listens to Victor. He simply nods.


----------



## Yair (Jan 24, 2005)

Victor walks into a dark, small alley. He changes his shape, his cloths falling off him as he turns into a crow. Flying high, he soon finds the dove - perhced high upon the cathedral's bell tower.


----------



## Yair (Jan 24, 2005)

Sofia:
Pyotr affirms your testimony obstreperously, confessing to his sins of bottle and crying out his innocence. Doshek wavers. "But, we have witnesses!" his eyes look up to you, large and open, like a pupil looking to his schoolmaster for answers.

OOC: You didn't get that good a look at the two arsonists, as they were rather speedily running and it was fairly dark.


----------



## Yair (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
I'm getting married in about two weeks. And after that I'm off to the army for a month. So I'm trying to cram as much work as I can before that time, and between that and my wedding preperations I don't have much time. I still would have posted sooner, but ENWorld was down. Oh well...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> Sofia:
> Pyotr affirms your testimony obstreperously, confessing to his sins of bottle and crying out his innocence. Doshek wavers. "But, we have witnesses!" his eyes look up to you, large and open, like a pupil looking to his schoolmaster for answers.
> 
> OOC: You didn't get that good a look at the two arsonists, as they were rather speedily running and it was fairly dark.




"Who are your witnesses, sir?  What precisely did they see? Without casting aspersions on people you know to be good, I idly wonder if there could be a connection between your witnesses and those who set fire to Pyotr's house, and fled, knocking down one of my companions.  If not, I shall put it from my mind instantly."  She searches the man's face for a moment, and if he is not immediately forthcoming, continues authoritatively.  "And yet, regardless of the witnesses' reliability, the fact remains of the impossibility of Pyotr's involvement." She glances around, looking to Chen. "This man, too, witnessed the events of the evening, as did my two men, and many others.  Chen, we have never met before we both arrived to rescue Pyotr from his burning home, is that correct? That is, at the very least, four _non-Jewish_ witnesses to Pyotr's innocence, at least of everything except consuming too much drink."  

"And there may be a witness to the attack on Pyotr's home itself, it you will allow me to produce her.  After my companion was knocked down by the two men fleeing this house last evening, and when we saw the orange glow of the flames the streets were deserted. I looked around for a bystander and asked aloud whose house was burning, one answered but the still small voice of a child.  I believe that child may have seen more of what happened last night. Humbly, I request of you permission to locate this child and learn whatever possible, before you remove these men from this home."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> I'm getting married in about two weeks. And after that I'm off to the army for a month. So I'm trying to cram as much work as I can before that time, and between that and my wedding preperations I don't have much time. I still would have posted sooner, but ENWorld was down. Oh well...




Congrats again, and no worries on the game interruptions that may ensue


----------



## Yair (Jan 24, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Who are your witnesses, sir?  What precisely did they see? Without casting aspersions on people you know to be good, I idly wonder if there could be a connection between your witnesses and those who set fire to Pyotr's house, and fled, knocking down one of my companions.  If not, I shall put it from my mind instantly."  She searches the man's face for a moment, and if he is not immediately forthcoming, continues authoritatively.



Doshek is taken aback by your explanation. He raises his eyebrows in suprise, and then clenches them in thought (something that, apparently, does not come easily to him).


> "And yet, regardless of the witnesses' reliability, the fact remains of the impossibility of Pyotr's involvement." She glances around, looking to Chen. "This man, too, witnessed the events of the evening, as did my two men, and many others.  Chen, we have never met before we both arrived to rescue Pyotr from his burning home, is that correct? That is, at the very least, four _non-Jewish_ witnesses to Pyotr's innocence, at least of everything except consuming too much drink."
> 
> "And there may be a witness to the attack on Pyotr's home itself, it you will allow me to produce her.  After my companion was knocked down by the two men fleeing this house last evening, and when we saw the orange glow of the flames the streets were deserted. I looked around for a bystander and asked aloud whose house was burning, one answered but the still small voice of a child.  I believe that child may have seen more of what happened last night. Humbly, I request of you permission to locate this child and learn whatever possible, before you remove these men from this home."



He eyes Chen, taking in his foreign appearance as he is listening. He fidgets, and concedes defeat. "Very well" he says, "if it is your will lady Maratkova. But know that the holy see will hold you personally responsible in handling this affair! I will report your involvement to the Holy Father myself".
He turns to the two jews. "You are lucky to have a good patron like lady Maratkova to look after you such! Don't abuse her generosity, and don't leave the city! I will talk to you ... later."
He and his men depart.

As soon as he departs Pyotr relaxes. He wipes dry tears from his face, and stands up. "Thank you, lady Maratkova. It seems I owe you my life... twice." He smiles, but is still shaking from the ordeal. "I... I thought I was doomed, and then... I am but a poor carpenter and now hardly even that" he gestrues to the ruined house around him, "but if there is any way I can reward your generosity it would be my honor."
The crowed disperses. Ytzir releases his grip on the large thick table he held on to during the talk. Small chips of wood fall off as he does, and where he held it the table is crushed and broken. He says nothing, merely staring at the retreating Doshek.


----------



## arscott (Jan 25, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OOC : BTW i'm getting married too - 12/4/2005



Also Congratulations!



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> As soon as he departs Pyotr relaxes. He wipes dry tears from his face, and stands up. "Thank you, lady Maratkova. It seems I owe you my life... twice." He smiles, but is still shaking from the ordeal. "I... I thought I was doomed, and then... I am but a poor carpenter and now hardly even that" he gestrues to the ruined house around him, "but if there is any way I can reward your generosity it would be my honor."
> The crowed disperses. Ytzir releases his grip on the large thick table he held on to during the talk. Small chips of wood fall off as he does, and where he held it the table is crushed and broken. He says nothing, merely staring at the retreating Doshek.



"Have some cheer, my friend," says Chen"Grave misfortune befalls us all.  But you are fortunate in that much of this is a misfortune you can handle."  Chen gestures, indicating the repairs underway.  "Were I to lose my roof, my hand would not have the skill to rebuild."

"But Lady Maratkova spoke the truth regarding the vile men who did this to your home.  And if arson and murder stalk the streets of Rostov, then the grave misfortune extends beyond the threshold of this home and affects us all."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2005)

*Victor*

The crow flies up and sits on a gargoyl's head and looks on the Dove
I can feel you have more than you reveal, I'm a friend he squicks to him.

What can you tell me about Amberius   (?) i forgot his name
and what's your connection to him and to the miracle of the crozier?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

arscott said:
			
		

> "Have some cheer, my friend," says Chen"Grave misfortune befalls us all. But you are fortunate in that much of this is a misfortune you can handle." Chen gestures, indicating the repairs underway. "Were I to lose my roof, my hand would not have the skill to rebuild."
> 
> "But Lady Maratkova spoke the truth regarding the vile men who did this to your home. And if arson and murder stalk the streets of Rostov, then the grave misfortune extends beyond the threshold of this home and affects us all."




Sofia nods at Chen as he speaks.  "Mr. Chen was instrumental in your rescue last night, Pyotr. He deserves your thanks, as well.  But beyond thanks, little, I think, is necessary.  We would would like to understand something of what happened here, however.  Pyotr... To have your home burned and be accused of murder all in two days...can you think of any enemies that might wish to harm you? Or any reasons why?"  She allows her gaze to wander, alighting on the door to the workshop, wherein rest the six carved supports.


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The crow flies up and sits on a gargoyl's head and looks on the Dove
> I can feel you have more than you reveal, I'm a friend he squicks to him.
> 
> What can you tell me about Amberius   (?) i forgot his name
> and what's your connection to him and to the miracle of the crozier?



Piercing through to the bird's mind seems like tredging through thick mud, but drawing on mental strength you did not know you possesed you managed to do so, with effort. [You are now tired.] For all this effort, the return is rather slim. The bird seems dumb, a creature of animal Cunning rather than the keen Intelligence of a familiar you expected to find. It doesn't understand what "Am-bro-si-us" or "cro-zi-er" or "mi-ra-cle" mean. It's response to your first question, however, is intriguing: 
"Friend? Do you know of the Flightless One, Friend? Can you find him? Have you seen him? I long to rejoin with the Flightless One, we were once as one, and I soared higher... Do you know of the Flightless One, Friend?"

Technically sponting a "speak with animals" spell is just slightly above your powers, but we'll assume you rolled pretty well. I'll explain what you can and can't do, sometime...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 31, 2005)

*Victor*

_Ohh... I'm tierd, i must rest, hey just a min. Ambrosius is the flightless_
Victor thinks to himself.

We are looking for the flightless as well friend,
where was the last time you saw the flightless.
we know about him and we'll help you find him friend.

when he finish the conversation, Victor returns to the alley to change back, he then tells everything to Chronius and decides to go back to the inn to rest.


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

Pyotr nods in gratitude to Sofia and Chen. "Arson and murder, yes... Enemies? No. That is... but surely not... " He smiles meekly. "Since my wife died, I have, well, had some difficulties. I took a loan, and I haven't quite payed all the interest. Yet. To the Grip, you see. He had threatened to hurt me if I do not pay... but, you don't think?..."


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> _Ohh... I'm tierd, i must rest, hey just a min. Ambrosius is the flightless_
> Victor thinks to himself.
> 
> We are looking for the flightless as well friend,
> ...



The bird's mind is fuzzy, and concepts such as time are hard for it to comprehend. Talking with it you sense the waiting is long, but that could mean months or years, you aren't sure. 

OOC: You can keep going if you want to - you are at -1 to all actions due to being tired, but you can still function and an half hour of rest or so should rejuvinate you.
That was a quick reply, BTW! Wow!


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

*Wedding Bells*

I'm getting married this Friday, so this may very well be my last slew of posts for a while. I might be able to slide one more in, but I doubt if more. I'll return to active posting only in a month or so (depending on my military duties). So farewell everyone! And have fun


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

"I wouldn't know for sure, of course, but someone certainly attacked you lat night.  Who is this Grip?"


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't know for sure, of course, but someone certainly attacked you lat night.  Who is this Grip?"



"Tremsin 'the Grip'. He is... well, I tried to go to Annan but he wouldn't lend me the money. The Grip would. He's a Christian, the kind of guy that hangs around with rough men and takes care of... well, illegal buisness. You'd know him in an instant - his fingers are fused together, that's why he got his name. I normally wouldn't go near these types, but I needed the money for the funeral..."


----------



## Someone (Jan 31, 2005)

Chronius sees the crow flying high, out of his view, and prepares for a long waiting. He picks the fallen clothes, looks for a place to rest -one where the building shield him against the cold wind- and gathers patience.

"Keep an eye for the crow" he tells the grogs.

They grumble a bit, and one of them asks: "Can we go for something to drink"

Chronius nods in approval. One of the grogs blinks an eye and runs to the nearest tavern.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> "Tremsin 'the Grip'. He is... well, I tried to go to Annan but he wouldn't lend me the money. The Grip would. He's a Christian, the kind of guy that hangs around with rough men and takes care of... well, illegal buisness. You'd know him in an instant - his fingers are fused together, that's why he got his name. I normally wouldn't go near these types, but I needed the money for the funeral..."




"I see.  Well he does seem like a possible suspect.   Do you lack the means to pay him back, then?  You seem like a skilled man, Pyotr.  Someone must be paying you for the work you are doing on those ornate pillars I noticed during the fire last night - could you use that money to pay him back?"


----------



## arscott (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, was the historical prohibition on charging interest a catholic thing only, or does it extend to the orthodox churche?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

ooc: The Orthodox church also forbid charging interest. Jews, I believe, would have been prohibited from charging interest to other Jews.

ooc: Yair, enjoy your wedding, and I hope any military obligations go smoothly!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2005)

*Victor*



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> The bird's mind is fuzzy, and concepts such as time are hard for it to comprehend. Talking with it you sense the waiting is long, but that could mean months or years, you aren't sure.
> 
> OOC: You can keep going if you want to - you are at -1 to all actions due to being tired, but you can still function and an half hour of rest or so should rejuvinate you.
> That was a quick reply, BTW! Wow!





No, Victor decides to fly down.
Chronius, i suspect the bird is Ambrosius's familier, the dove have no idea where he could be
I suspect that there is a realtionship between the Miracle and the disappearance
we must open the magical chest, let's return to the barn and take the chest to our room for more investigation and wait also and see if Sofia found something


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Sofia accidentally BUMPs into the table as she moves toward Piotr's workshop to get a look at the damage in there.


----------



## Yair (Mar 8, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sofia accidentally BUMPs into the table as she moves toward Piotr's workshop to get a look at the damage in there.



Lol. I'm actually floating around, but only sporadically and have WAAY too much work on my head so I promised myself not to post till I'm out of military service... which will be the middle of next week.

So the place is a mess


----------



## Yair (Mar 24, 2005)

I really thought that I would continue this campaign, but having been gone for so long and looking back at it, I just don't have the energy to jump-start it. I also started DMing again in RL, which leaves me little time. 
In other words, I'm sorry to disappoint, especially after making promises to update just recently, but I just don't have the mental resources needed to carrry this project through.   

If someone wants to take over or something, he is welcome to it. 

Have fun wherever you are,
   Yair


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

okay - thanks for letting us know.  Hope things are well for you in married and post military service life


----------



## Yair (Apr 7, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> okay - thanks for letting us know.  Hope things are well for you in married and post military service life



Yeah, things are working pretty well. Thanks.


----------

